# Borini è del Milan. E' fatta.



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2017)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.

*Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.

Anche cm.com conferma.*


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2017)

Dio mio


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (28 Giugno 2017)

mamma mia che brutto colpo.


----------



## Marilson (28 Giugno 2017)

morale a pezzi oggi


----------



## albydigei (28 Giugno 2017)

Evidentemente uno tra Niang Bacca e Lapadula entro domani verrà venduto sicuramente... Considerando che arriva a due spicci non mi lamento. Finalmente un attaccante funzionale al modo di giocare che abbiamo


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.



Quindi si va verso un reparto d'attacco formato da Silva, Kalinic e Borini.

Dico: ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2017)

Che schifo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.



Fosse vero per me sarebbe la prima mossa della società che criticherei, più di un probabile acquisto di Kalinic.
Questo è scarso forte, acquisto senza alcun senso, a sto punto preferisco Lapadula a Borini.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Giugno 2017)

Brutto brutto brutto


----------



## Symon (28 Giugno 2017)

Buon panchinaro, in quell'ottica ci stà perfettamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2017)

Sto male.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi si va verso un reparto d'attacco formato da Silva, Kalinic e Borini.
> 
> Dico: ma stiamo scherzando?



Non credo. Penso lo prendano per completare la rosa. L'attacco sarà formato da Calhanoglu-Silva e un altro.


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2017)

L' utilità di questo acquisto?Giocatore mediocrissimo che non aggiunge nulla.


----------



## J&B (28 Giugno 2017)

Non scherziamo,Borini è nato riserva,non può essere altro


----------



## albydigei (28 Giugno 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> L' utilità di questo acquisto?Giocatore mediocrissimo che non aggiunge nulla.



Panchinaro che costa poco e sta tranquillo. Bacca, Lapadula e Niang sono in uscita...


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Buon panchinaro, in quell'ottica ci stà perfettamente.



Ovviamente. A me non piace, ma credo che nel caso lo prendessero, sia solamente per completare l'attacco. Peraltro ho i miei dubbi sul fatto che si faccia l'operazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.



.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Buon panchinaro, in quell'ottica ci stà perfettamente.



Borini al Milan non ci sta neanche da panchinaro.


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.



No dai...ma quali 2 spicci? 8 milioni minimo al Sunderland...ma non scherziamo!
Spero sia una sparata della Gazzetta...perché questo al massimo potrebbe sostituire in rosa Ocampos...ma il sostituto di Ocampos si dovrebbe prendere in prestito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2017)

In ogni caso... Pedullà infallibile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.



Grande Mirabelli che se ne sbatte altamente del gradimento 

Giocatore utilissimo, soprattutto numericamente per via della duttilità


----------



## alcyppa (28 Giugno 2017)

Ma che vergogna


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Ma non era meglio tenere Lapadula in panchina?
Per la prima volta dico: male Massimiliano, molto male.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.



Se l'avesse preso il Gallo...


----------



## chicagousait (28 Giugno 2017)

Ma perchè?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.


----------



## neoxes (28 Giugno 2017)

Potrebbe essere usato per far calare la cresta alla Lazio che lo voleva da tempo, pazientate...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.



Ecco di chi sono le visite di Venerdi


----------



## J&B (28 Giugno 2017)

Nella rosa può anche starci,ma adesso prendiamo Calhanoglu


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2017)

Scherzando (ma non troppo) direi quasi che e' una mossa per far apparire il prossimo arrivo di Kalinic come quello di Maradona...


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.



Questo è scarso,ma poi a che pro? Meglio tenersi Lapadula, anziché buttare soldi così.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2017)

*Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.

Anche cm.com conferma.*


----------



## unbreakable (28 Giugno 2017)

Potrebbe rientrare nella trattativa per biglia come contropartita?


----------



## sion (28 Giugno 2017)

Acquisto vergognoso. Se lo avesse preso Galliani a quest ora lo avreste messo in croce


----------



## J&B (28 Giugno 2017)

Mah,non so se può cambiare due maglie nella stessa sessione di mercato


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Giugno 2017)

mi sono cascate le braccia ma qualche seconda linea davanti doveva arrivare, abbiamo giusto suso e bonaventura


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*


Oh madonna. Allora era tutto vero. Ci sta come panchinaro per carità ma questo non ha fatto una stagione buona.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

Che schifo!! Un Milan che vuole tornare grande gente come Borino non la ca*ga neanche di striscio!! Primo acquisto da vecchia società e che mi fa preoccupare non poco!! Molto male qua!!

Piuttosto Ghezzal a zero, invece lo pagheremo anche!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## smallball (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*


magari da quarta punta puo' andare bene


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> Mah,non so se può cambiare due maglie nella stessa sessione di mercato



*Non sarà nessuna contropartita per Biglia proprio per questo motivo.

Vi preghiamo di restare on topic e non lanciare ipotesi senza senso.*


----------



## unbreakable (28 Giugno 2017)

Ok..nulla da dire..speri amo sia il sesto settimo dell attacco


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2017)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Potrebbe rientrare nella trattativa per biglia come contropartita?


Se fosse vero vado a fare una statua per Fassone.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se l'avesse preso il Gallo...


Sì, ma il Gallo avrebbe preso SOLO lui


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*


Molto deluso da questo acquisto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Primo acquisto (gravemente) insufficiente. Null'altro da dire.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Benvenuto Pirata


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Giugno 2017)

Spero che verrà girato alla Lazio per Biglia. Non fatevi prendere dal panico


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Bene...mandiamo giù Borini...ma adesso aspetto i top players


----------



## albydigei (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Che schifo!! Un Milan che vuole tornare grande gente come Borino non la ca*ga neanche di striscio!! Primo acquisto da vecchia società e che mi fa preoccupare non poco!! Molto male qua!!
> 
> Piuttosto Ghezzal a zero, invece lo pagheremo anche!!



Ghezzal ti chiedeva almeno 10 milioni per iniziare a trattare il contratto, la Roma ci ha provato e appena ha saputo sta roba è scappata dal tavolo delle trattative


----------



## Roger84 (28 Giugno 2017)

Come panchinaro mi può anche andare bene, l'importante è che arrivi subito il turco....


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Non sarà nessuna contropartita per Biglia proprio per questo motivo.
> 
> Vi preghiamo di restare on topic e non lanciare ipotesi senza senso.*



Ma non è vero! Ad esempio quando il genoa prese boateng e lo girò a noi nella stessa sessione?


----------



## albydigei (28 Giugno 2017)

Comunque ss24 parla di 6 milioni


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (28 Giugno 2017)

sicuramente non possiamo permetterci una panchina da grande squadra però borini è veramente un brutto nome.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Potrebbe rientrare nella trattativa per biglia come contropartita?



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Giugno 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> sicuramente non possiamo permetterci una panchina da grande squadra però borini è veramente un brutto nome.



Da Morata a Borini.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Giugno 2017)

Allora. Siamo obiettivi. Non è che adesso dobbiamo strapparci i capelli e iniziare a piangere. Non viene sicuramente preso per essere l'attaccante titolare. Come riserva per me può andare benissimo. Lo paghiamo poco ed è duttile, e avendo tre competizioni ci può stare. Che poi spiegatemi: quali altri attaccanti si potevano prendere per 6-7 milioni, che sarebbero disposti a fare le riserve e che non siano così scarsi?


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ghezzal ti chiedeva almeno 10 milioni per iniziare a trattare il contratto, la Roma ci ha provato e appena ha saputo sta roba è scappata dal tavolo delle trattative



Quella dei 10 milioni non la sapevo e sinceramente non so quanto sia vera.. in ogni caso meglio 10 milioni per Ghezzal o almeno 8 per Borini (perché di quella cifra si parla almeno)?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Allora. Siamo obiettivi. Non è che adesso dobbiamo strapparci i capelli e iniziare a piangere. Non viene sicuramente preso per essere l'attaccante titolare. Come riserva per me può andare benissimo. Lo paghiamo poco ed è duttile, e avendo tre competizioni ci può stare. Che poi spiegatemi: quali altri attaccanti si potevano prendere per 6-7 milioni, che sarebbero disposti a fare le riserve e che non siano così scarsi?



Io mi tenevo Lapadula.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Da Morata a Borini.



Da Morata a Silva, casomai. Questo è probabilmente da Lapadula a Borini (e comunque preferivo il primo)


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2017)

In prestito vero???


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Qualcuno dovrà pur fare la quinta punta? E' stato preso in quest'ottica.....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Giugno 2017)

In panchina ci sta. La gente che si strappa i capelli non la capisco proprio.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Da Morata a Borini.



Ma cosa c'entra? Mica viene a fare il titolare


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2017)

Non critico gli acquisti senza conoscere cosa vuole fare a livello tattico l'allenatore. Non penso Montella abbia fatto spendere soldi per un capriccio. Se lo ha preso come riserva significa che Bacca lo consedera 0 anche come riserva in quanto non funzionale al suo progetto tattico che ha in mente.

L'ultimo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto con il nostro capocannoniere che ha fatto 18 gol (Ibrahimovic) l'anno successivo con il cannoniere da 27 reti (Ibra) abbiamo fatto secondi.

Il Napoli ha fatto secondo senza nessuno che ha superato i 25 gol.

Non mi va di criticare a prescindere.


----------



## Tell93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Da Morata a Silva, casomai. Questo è probabilmente da Lapadula a Borini (e comunque preferivo il primo)



Lapadula lo considero uno scarparo, almeno Borini sa stoppare un pallone


----------



## albydigei (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Quella dei 10 milioni non la sapevo e sinceramente non so quanto sia vera.. in ogni caso meglio 10 milioni per Ghezzal o almeno 8 per Borini (perché di quella cifra si parla almeno)?



10 milioni più un contratto da circa 4 milioni, contro i 6 milioni più un contratto da 1.7 a stagione (se è lo stesso dell'accordo con la lazio)... La differenza c'è, e comunque uno che gioca sia al centro che sulle ali, serve.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dovrà pur fare la quinta punta? E' stato preso in quest'ottica.....



Ma quante punte dobbiamo avere?
Io sono sempre stato dalla parte della società, però mi concentrerei prima sui titolari, e poi alle quarte/quinte punte.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Da Morata a Borini.


Borini non sarà MAI titolare. Farà la panchina.


----------



## PheelMD (28 Giugno 2017)

Spero sia per sostituire Niang (che ha il ruolo di inutile destro), come quinta punta insomma. Se vendiamo Bacca e Niang ci sta. Altrimenti bel cesso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Io dico solo meglio lapadula.. poi spero che sia un'aggiunta per Biglia 
anche se la vedo difficile.. cioè il poveretto si deve fare ben 2 visite mediche diverse ? Naaa 
lo lasciavo alla Lazio cmq


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io mi tenevo Lapadula.


Lapadula è una punta centrale.

Borini credo sia stato preso per fare la riserva di Suso e l'esterno sinistro che prenderemo (probabilmente Calhanoglu).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Lapadula lo considero uno scarparo, almeno Borini sa stoppare un pallone



non è che ti confondi con Bacca !??


----------



## kipstar (28 Giugno 2017)

ma questo era in rosa a roma quando il mister era l'allenatore dei giallorossi per caso ?


----------



## ignaxio (28 Giugno 2017)

Guardavo le statistiche e vedo che ha giocato in tutti i ruoli dalla linea di centrocampo in avanti. TUTTI! Destra, sinistra, in mezzo in avanti, indietro e ovviamente in panca! 

Insomma.. serve gente flessibile e tatticamente è meglio di Lapa allo stato attuale. 

Utile per i primi turni di coppa e ci fa risparmiare soldi secondo me.


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



bah.... ovviamente viene a fare la riserva, sia come attaccante che come ala. Continuo ad avere fiducia nella dirigenza, ma ovviamente ci aspettiamo ben altro.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma questo era in rosa a roma quando il mister era l'allenatore dei giallorossi per caso ?


No.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma quante punte dobbiamo avere?
> Io sono sempre stato dalla parte della società, però mi concentrerei prima sui titolari, e poi alle quarte/quinte punte.



Silva perso. Il turco è molto vicino. Ne manca un altro e siamo a 2 mesi dalla fine del mercato. Calma e raziocinio.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> 10 milioni più un contratto da circa 4 milioni, contro i 6 milioni più un contratto da 1.7 a stagione (se è lo stesso dell'accordo con la lazio)... La differenza c'è, e comunque uno che gioca sia al centro che sulle ali, serve.


4 milioni di stipendio non penso proprio!! Al massimo sarebbero stati 2,5


----------



## Symon (28 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Borini al Milan non ci sta neanche da panchinaro.



Imho invece ci stà eccome...Allo stato attuale delle cose abbiamo in panchina gente come Antonelli, Zapata, Lapadula... perché Borini non potrebbe starci??
Borini tralaltro al netto degli infortuni è sicuramente uno dei migliori panchinari che finora potrenni avremmo a disposizione, qualitativamente parlando. Se è integro, è perfetto per la panchina.


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Comunque ss24 parla di 6 milioni



Dio mio che scempio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Spero sia per sostituire Niang (che ha il ruolo di inutile destro), come quinta punta insomma. Se vendiamo Bacca e Niang ci sta. Altrimenti bel cesso.



Io penso che quest'anno arriveremo a 4 punte massimo (non conto gli esterni) 
quest'anno tiravamo la carretta con 2 (Bacca e Lapadula) infatti c'è toccato vedere 
un Ocampos in quel ruolo certe volte  e una volta Delofeu


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi si va verso un reparto d'attacco formato da Silva, Kalinic e Borini.
> 
> Dico: ma stiamo scherzando?



Secondo me kalinic non arriva, è borini va a Lazio o Torino come contropartita. Opinione mia


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me è palesemente una tattica per abbassare Biglia....


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> *Ma quante punte dobbiamo avere?*
> Io sono sempre stato dalla parte della società, però mi concentrerei prima sui titolari, e poi alle quarte/quinte punte.


Ad oggi sugli esterni abbiamo solo Suso (considerato che Jack probabilmente giocherà a centrocampo). 

Non capisco perchè non siamo andati su Ghezzal, comunque.


----------



## Tell93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non è che ti confondi con Bacca !??



No purtroppo no. Ovviamente Bacca sta ai suoi livelli... Ma Lapadula ragazzi bastava guardarlo contro la Roma quest anno, ogni palla che gli veniva passata finiva automatica ai difensori della Roma... Ripeto almeno Borini un pò di tecnica ce l ha. Lapadula giocatore da Sampdoria massimo


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2017)

Non possiamo campare sol con A. Silva come attaccante per un anno intero con Campionato, EL e Coppa Italia suvvia dai. Secondo me non arriva Kalinic, stanno puntanto tutto sul turco. Prendere Borini significa dire a Bacca "Sei la terza scelta nell'anno dei mondiali, prego, quella è la porta".


Borini ha più esperienza internazionale di Lapadula, è fidatevi a certi livelli è importante. E' italiano e serve per la lista UEFA per la EL.

E se diventasse il nuovo Thomasson?


----------



## Alfabri (28 Giugno 2017)

Mio dio cos'hanno combinato...


----------



## Alex (28 Giugno 2017)

ma che roba é?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Giugno 2017)

Livello fiducia alla dirigenza dopo l acquisto di Borini? 

Ancora massima


----------



## albydigei (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> 4 milioni di stipendio non penso proprio!! Al massimo sarebbero stati 2,5



A parametro zero? Mai nella vita


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Giugno 2017)

la stagione è lunga e gli impegni saranno molti
giusto pensare anche alla panchina
non verrà per fare il titolare quindi non facciamone un dramma
è molto duttile a quanto pare e potrà fare comodo


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> A parametro zero? Mai nella vita



Se paghi alla firma non è più parametro zero!!


----------



## Tahva (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*


Non mi piace, ma vorrei far notare che se ci fosse stato Galliani questo sarebbe stata la nostra nuova punta di diamante, invece arriverà per fare il rincalzo. Rilassatevi un po', che siamo al 28 di giugno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> 10 milioni più un contratto da circa 4 milioni, contro i 6 milioni più un contratto da 1.7 a stagione (se è lo stesso dell'accordo con la lazio)... La differenza c'è, e comunque uno che gioca sia al centro che sulle ali, serve.



ma scusa ma nn andava a parametro a 0 ??? cosa sono questi 10 milioni ?? 
non ditemi le commissioni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Mal che va si fa la panchina (meglio lui di Niang), ben che va porta subito Biglia visto che stava andando alla Lazie


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Semplicemente una vergogna.. 

E non tiratemi fuori la storia della panchina. Ci servono TITOLARI prima di tutto..

Non è che magari questo è il sostituto di Keita?

Suso- Andre silva-Borini.. AIUTO.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Ma si può fare una roba del genere?
Cioè prendere un giocatore e alla stessa finestra di mercato girarlo a un altro club in cambio di un altro giocatore per far abbassare il prezzo del suo cartellino?
Sono ignorante in materia e considero il calciomercato un grande circo in cui i giornalai ci sguazzano, per cui non mi sono mai informato. Se si potesse fare una cosa del genere allora questa operazione si potrebbe giustificare per inserire Borini nell'affare Biglia.



Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*


----------



## Lambro (28 Giugno 2017)

Bene Borini ottimo panchinaro, acquisto molto intelligente imho, ecco perché molti non ne comprendono l'utilità...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2017)

*.*


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2017)

Questo è un acquisto Gallianesco non solo per il nome osceno(uno che fa due gol nel Sunderland può essere da Milan?) ma anche perchè ci si concentra sempre sulle punte e non si interviene con forza nel reparto che più ne ha bisogno, che è il centrocampo.Spero in un cambio di marcia altrimenti così non va.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semplicemente una vergogna..
> 
> E non tiratemi fuori la storia della panchina. Ci servono TITOLARI prima di tutto..
> 
> ...



E Calhanoglu? E i due mesi che mancano alla fine del mercato?


----------



## King of the North (28 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fosse vero per me sarebbe la prima mossa della società che criticherei, più di un probabile acquisto di Kalinic.
> Questo è scarso forte, acquisto senza alcun senso, a sto punto preferisco Lapadula a Borini.



Non capisco il continuo accostare lapadula e borini. Borini è stato preso come rincalzo per il reparto esterni d'attacco. Al momento vi ricordò che abbiamo solo Suso.


----------



## albydigei (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Se paghi alla firma non è più parametro zero!!


Ma paghi gli agenti, è un bonus alla firma. Un po' come per Luiz Adriano, super commissioni e super stipendio



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma scusa ma nn andava a parametro a 0 ??? cosa sono questi 10 milioni ??
> non ditemi le commissioni


Commissioni... La roma si è tirata fuori per quello


----------



## Pit96 (28 Giugno 2017)

Oh mamma, credo a questo punto che sia Lapadula che Bacca partiranno. Gli attaccanti sarebbero Silva, Borini e probabilmente Kalinic. Se giocassimo con 2 punte potrebbe rimanere Lapadula.

Con questo acquisto diciamo addio a Belotti in questo mercato, non che fosse semplice comprarlo eh...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semplicemente una vergogna..
> 
> E non tiratemi fuori la storia della panchina. Ci servono TITOLARI prima di tutto..
> 
> ...



Ipotesi fortunatamente impossibile.
Non spendi certe cifre per poi far fare il titolare a Borini.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Madonna santa! Niang è cento volte meglio di questo...l'unica differenza è che Borini dovrebbe farsi la panchina senza fiatare. Ma è un incubo che diventa realtà.


----------



## neoxes (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Che schifo!! Un Milan che vuole tornare grande gente come Borino non la ca*ga neanche di striscio!! Primo acquisto da vecchia società e che mi fa preoccupare non poco!! Molto male qua!!
> 
> Piuttosto Ghezzal a zero, invece lo pagheremo anche!!





mark ha scritto:


> Quella dei 10 milioni non la sapevo e sinceramente non so quanto sia vera.. in ogni caso meglio 10 milioni per Ghezzal o almeno 8 per Borini (perché di quella cifra si parla almeno)?





koti ha scritto:


> Ad oggi sugli esterni abbiamo solo Suso (considerato che Jack probabilmente giocherà a centrocampo).
> 
> Non capisco perchè non siamo andati su Ghezzal, comunque.



Ghezzal vuole 10M di stipendio, proprio perché si libera a zero. Potremmo anche prenderlo, direte voi, certo. E poi se fa ****** a chi lo rivendi? Vi ricordo che 10M di stipendio al club costano 20...



Admin ha scritto:


> *Non sarà nessuna contropartita per Biglia proprio per questo motivo.
> 
> Vi preghiamo di restare on topic e non lanciare ipotesi senza senso.*



Che io sappia, non puoi cambiare 3 maglie nella stessa sessione di mercato SE giochi con tutte e tre. Se lo prendi, non gioca e lo giri può tranquillamente cambiare maglia. Altrimenti non si potrebbero fare nemmeno le operazioni del tipo prendo X dalla squadra A e lo presto a B nella stessa sessione.




danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me è palesemente una tattica per abbassare Biglia....





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semplicemente una vergogna..
> 
> E non tiratemi fuori la storia della panchina. Ci servono TITOLARI prima di tutto..
> 
> ...



Ecco... Ripeto che secondo me è stato fatto per "dispetto" alla Lazio.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ma paghi gli agenti, è un bonus alla firma. Un po' come per Luiz Adriano, super commissioni e super stipendio
> 
> 
> Commissioni... La roma si è tirata fuori per quello



Se dici al giocatore o stipendio alto o commissioni e stipendio basso, non penso ci metta tanto a scegliere!!


----------



## albydigei (28 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Quindi in pratica lo paghiamo un milione in questa sessione. Trovatemi un giocatore migliore a un milione.



Nemmeno un primavera lo paghi così poco...


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma si può fare una roba del genere?
> Cioè prendere un giocatore e alla stessa finestra di mercato girarlo a un altro club in cambio di un altro giocatore per far abbassare il prezzo del suo cartellino?
> Sono ignorante in materia e considero il calciomercato un grande circo in cui i giornalai ci sguazzano, per cui non mi sono mai informato. Se si potesse fare una cosa del genere allora questa operazione si potrebbe giustificare per inserire Borini nell'affare Biglia.



Certo che si può fare! Quanti giocatori Vengono comprati da una squadra per poi essere dati in prestito ad un'altra? Il problema si pone a gennaio, ma solo se hanno già giocato partite ufficiali con due squadre diverse (non si potrebbe andare in una terza).


----------



## diavolo (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*


Acquisto che non capisco,vediamo chi altro arriverà da qui al 31 di agosto prima di bestemmiare.


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Duttile che va a comporre le seconde linee. Mi chiedo cosa abbiate da lamentarvi. Vi pare l'ultimo colpo del mercato?
Meno male che qualcuno ancora ci arriva.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2017)

*1 Milione per il prestito e 5 Milioni di obbligo di riscatto legato alla posizione del Milan in campionato*

1 riserva con esperienza internazionale a meno di 1 milione meglio di Borini trovatemela.

Se andiamo un CL significa che anche lui avrà fatto bene, se non andiamo in CL cade l'obbligo di riscatto e torna a casa.

Economicamente vi pare una operazione sbagliata? A me no.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2017)

Uff, di nuovo il dramma.

Proviamo ad analizzare la questione in modo LUCIDO.

1)Borini viene per un milione più 5 di riscatto legati al piazzamento: ergo, due spiccioli.
2)Borini è un professionista esemplare che accetta senza problemi di fare panchina
3)Borini è un giocatore molto duttile e in grado di fraseggiare con i compagni, cosa che a Montella serve
4)Borini viene per fare la riserva degli esterni o della/e punta/e: con un giocatore solo ottieni una riserva che copre 3 ruoli.

Questo nell'evenienza che stia con noi, ma dimenticate che lo cercava la Lazio: verrà inserito nell'affare biglia in prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto tra un anno, senza mai debuttare con il milan.
Quindi tranquilli e non fasciatevi la testa prima di esservela rotta.

Per quanto puo valere, ricordate che non siamo piu in mano a Galliani ma a gente CAPACE che conosce i calciatori MOLTO meglio di tutti noi e sa quel che fa.
Il tempo in cui ne sapevamo più del nostro AD/DS è finito, quindi cerchiamo di fidarci: se Borini è qui, c'è un motivo: sia che debba restare, sia che debba fare da contropartita in qualche altro affare.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Acquisto indecente da peggior ultimo Milan berlusconiano. Giocatore scarso e fragile. Buono per la tribuna al massimo.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (28 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Quindi in pratica lo paghiamo un milione in questa sessione. Trovatemi un giocatore migliore a un milione.



a me non piace per niente, tuttavia ad una cifra ridicola abbiamo preso una riserva che può fare sia la punta che l'esterno.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ghezzal vuole 10M di stipendio, proprio perché si libera a zero. Potremmo anche prenderlo, direte voi, certo. E poi se fa ****** a chi lo rivendi? Vi ricordo che 10M di stipendio al club costano 20...



Tra un po' viene fuori che chiede 35 milioni di stipendio, dai ragazzi siate seri!! 10 milioni alla firma (cosa comunque inconcepibile e fuori portata, ma molto trattabile a mio avviso) non vuol dire 10 milioni di stipendio all'anno!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Giugno 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> *1 Milione per il prestito e 5 Milioni di obbligo di riscatto legato alla posizione del Milan in campionato*
> 
> 1 riserva con esperienza internazionale a meno di 1 milione meglio di Borini trovatemela.
> 
> ...



A quel prezzo ci sta, però ora dobbiamo andare a prendere la gente titolare senza andare a perdere tempo dietro ai Borini.



Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*


----------



## neoxes (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Tra un po' viene fuori che chiede 35 milioni di stipendio, dai ragazzi siate seri!! 10 milioni alla firma (cosa comunque inconcepibile e fuori portata, ma molto trattabile a mio avviso) non vuol dire 10 milioni di stipendio all'anno!!



L'ha detto ieri sera Pedullà ed ha parlato di stipendio. Se non vuoi credere nemmeno a lui, non so che dirti.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Giugno 2017)

Meglio Borini di Lapadula, giocatore con caratteristiche che si sposano col modulo a differenza dell'altro


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Giugno 2017)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Duttile che va a comporre le seconde linee. Mi chiedo cosa abbiate da lamentarvi. Vi pare l'ultimo colpo del mercato?
> Meno male che qualcuno ancora ci arriva.



Credo che un molti pensano di essere al 28 di agosto. 
Gli effetti deleteri delle gestioni Galliani faranno fatica ad essere estirpate dalle nostre menti deviate


----------



## Tell93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Uff, di nuovo il dramma.
> 
> Proviamo ad analizzare la questione in modo LUCIDO.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne sul fatto che venga girato alla Lazio, non credo non giochi mai durante l'anno non penso accetterebbe il giocatore che gia negli ultimi anni ha giocato pochissimo per gli infortuni


----------



## albydigei (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Tra un po' viene fuori che chiede 35 milioni di stipendio, dai ragazzi siate seri!! 10 milioni alla firma (cosa comunque inconcepibile e fuori portata, ma molto trattabile a mio avviso) non vuol dire 10 milioni di stipendio all'anno!!



10 milioni è il minimo, Pedullà ieri ha parlato di commissioni in doppia cifra, come se si dovesse pagare lo stesso il valore del cartellino. La Roma ha provato ad abbassare le pretese degli agenti, loro hanno detto no e la trattativa è saltata.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



La media gol fa davvero piangere..questo avrà fatto si o no 10 gol in 10 anni


----------



## edoardo (28 Giugno 2017)

Non lo vedo neanche in panchina.Lo hanno presa x compagnia a dollarumma in tribuna


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Giugno 2017)

Mah


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky con8ferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Come riserva ci può stare, visto che dobbiamo cambiare 8 titolari e mezza panchina.

Detto questo, vorrei risponere a chi qui sostiene che "Niang e Lapadula sono meglio , tanto valeva tenerli". Allora, io guardo calcio e tifo Milan dal 1983, e immodestamente credo di capirne. L'anno scorso ho (purtroppo) guardato 38 partite del Milan. Ebbene, posso dire con totale sicurezza che raramente, molto raramente, ho visto due pippe della fatta di Niang e Lapadula vestire la casacca rossonera, in 34 anni. 
Borini è meglio? Non lo so, ma peggio di quei due è totalmente inpossibile!


----------



## Alex (28 Giugno 2017)

l'unica cosa positiva insieme alla formula é che lui lotta parecchio a differenza di quello scarsone di Niang per esempio


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A quel prezzo ci sta, però ora dobbiamo andare a prendere la gente titolare senza andare a perdere tempo dietro ai Borini.



Non abbiamo perso tempo con Borini visto che cmq si sta per chiudere con il Turco e domani si chiude Conti.

Per Biglia vediamo come reagirà la Lazio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ipotesi fortunatamente impossibile.
> Non spendi certe cifre per poi far fare il titolare a Borini.



scusa.. ma questa del prezzo conta poco 
cioè Kucka era sempre titolare malgrado gli pochi spicci.. 

non dico che sarà titolare 
la tua motivazione non c'azzecca


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

Troppe critiche ragazzi stiamo calmi. E' tutt'altro che un fenomeno, ma io mi fido ciecamente di tutti e tre, Fassone Mirabelli, e Montella. Certo oggi mi aspettavo un annuncio da Leverkusen, quindi un pò sono deluso. Ma aspetto fiducioso pensate che il mercato inizia Sabato e noi abbiamo già fatto a parte questo, degli ottimi acquisti. Non sarò tranquillo fino a quando non arriverà un regista che ci metta al riparo da Montolivo, ma poi potrò respirare e tornare allo stadio da subito.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Credo che un molti pensano di essere al 28 di agosto.
> Gli effetti deleteri delle gestioni Galliani faranno fatica ad essere estirpate dalle nostre menti deviate



Ma cosa c'entrano Galliani o le gestioni passate? Semplicemente a molti Borini fa schifo come giocatore in sè, che arrivi ora o ad agosto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Vabbe, arriva per fare sicuramente la riserva per l'esterno sinistro titolare. Non mi entusiasma ma ci puo stare, mica abbiamo 300 milioni per comprare 11 titolari e 11 panchinari top.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Acquisto inutile anche come riserva. Lapadula lo reputo migliore anche se rispetto a Borini è monoruolo.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E Calhanoglu? E i due mesi che mancano alla fine del mercato?



.


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La media gol fa davvero piangere..questo avrà fatto si o no 10 gol in 10 anni



Si è vero però se non ricordo male qualche anno fa, ricordo i primi 4 mesi alla Roma, eccezionali, prima che per l'ennesima volta si spaccasse. Ragazzi non farà il titolare, costa poco, non drammatizziamo e pensiamo che comunque scarso che sia, è meglio sia di Niang che di Bacca...


----------



## Dieg (28 Giugno 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Buon panchinaro, in quell'ottica ci stà perfettamente.



Difatti. L'attacco è potenzialmente tutto da rifare.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Imho invece ci stà eccome...Allo stato attuale delle cose abbiamo in panchina gente come Antonelli, Zapata, Lapadula... perché Borini non potrebbe starci??
> Borini tralaltro al netto degli infortuni è sicuramente uno dei migliori panchinari che finora potrenni avremmo a disposizione, qualitativamente parlando. Se è integro, è perfetto per la panchina.



E' questo il problema, già non abbiamo riserve di qualità...ne vogliamo aggiungere pure altre? 

Un Borini ci starebbe bene come ultima punta, a patto che la prima riserva sia un giocatore di qualità non troppo inferiore ai titolari.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2017)

Ho letto che Mirabelli lavorava nel Sunderland nella stagione 2013-2014. Probabilmente è una sua richiesta.


----------



## Robix (28 Giugno 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Acquisto inutile anche come riserva. Lapadula lo reputo migliore anche se rispetto a Borini è monoruolo.



ma cosa c'entra lapadula con borini che gioca sull'esterno e prenderà il posto di ocampo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si è vero però se non ricordo male qualche anno fa, ricordo i primi 4 mesi alla Roma, eccezionali, prima che per l'ennesima volta si spaccasse. Ragazzi non farà il titolare, costa poco, non drammatizziamo e pensiamo che comunque scarso che sia, è meglio sia di Niang che di Bacca...



Meglio di Bacca!? Non scherziamo dai!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certo che si può fare! Quanti giocatori Vengono comprati da una squadra per poi essere dati in prestito ad un'altra? Il problema si pone a gennaio, ma solo se hanno già giocato partite ufficiali con due squadre diverse (non si potrebbe andare in una terza).



pensate che sia una richiesta di Lotito ? 
intendo la Lazio risparmierebbe qualcosa nei bilanci se viene girato come contropartita piuttosto di spendere di tasca sua ?
sai in termini di burocrazia.. ecc.. sono ignorante in materia.. 

perché la teoria del dispetto io non ci credo molto


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Giugno 2017)

Scusate tutti, ma onestamente: a 1 milione di esborso in questa stagione (più eventuali altri cinque) chi si poteva trovare di meglio come riserva? Io non trovo nessuno. E' un giocatore che partirà sicuramente dalla panchina e che ti può coprire tre ruoli. Spendendo praticamente zero abbiamo fatto un buon acquisto. Non si può pensare che arrivino James, Keita, Calhanoglu e Forsberg e che due dei quattro vadano tranquillamente in panchina. Siamo realisti, dai. Come riserva va benissimo. Quindi cerchiamo di rilassarci un po' di più. Mancano due mesi alla fine del mercato, abbiamo comprato 4 titolari, stiamo per prenderne altri due (Conti e Calhanoglu) e forse chiudiamo anche per Biglia. Se arriva una riserva a un milione male non fa di sicuro


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

Io ho gli stranguglioni nel leggere di gente che piuttosto che Borini vorrebbe tenere Lapadula o Niang. Devo aver visto partite del Flamengo o del Foggia, negli ultimi due anni. O la mia tv ha qualche difetto. Forse sono gli acidi che ho preso 30 anni fa, con effetto postdatato.
Peggio di Niang e Lapadula io ricordo solo Andreas Andersson e Cornacchini, con la maglia del Milan!


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne sul fatto che venga girato alla Lazio, non credo non giochi mai durante l'anno non penso accetterebbe il giocatore che gia negli ultimi anni ha giocato pochissimo per gli infortuni



Se il mercato va come deve andare, al milan giocherebbe anche meno.

Sicuramente verrano presi almeno 2 esterni (tipo Forsberg) se suso resta, se parte anche tre.
Lui sarà l'ultima ruota del carro sia sugli esterni, sia tra le punte (oltre a silva arriva qualcun altro e ancora ci sono da cedere bacca e lapadula)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Acquisto inutile anche come riserva. Lapadula lo reputo migliore anche se rispetto a Borini è monoruolo.



E allora vedi che borini non è inutile...ti tappa praticamente tutti i buchi...una riserva che ne vale 4 (per ruolo) e sta in panca senza fiatare


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Scusate tutti, ma onestamente: a 1 milione di esborso in questa stagione (più eventuali altri cinque) chi si poteva trovare di meglio come riserva? Io non trovo nessuno. E' un giocatore che partirà sicuramente dalla panchina e che ti può coprire tre ruoli. Spendendo praticamente zero abbiamo fatto un buon acquisto. Non si può pensare che arrivino James, Keita, Calhanoglu e Forsberg e che due dei quattro vadano tranquillamente in panchina. Siamo realisti, dai. Come riserva va benissimo. Quindi cerchiamo di rilassarci un po' di più. Mancano due mesi alla fine del mercato, abbiamo comprato 4 titolari, stiamo per prenderne altri due (Conti e Calhanoglu) e forse chiudiamo anche per Biglia. Se arriva una riserva a un milione male non fa di sicuro



La tua analisi...come sicuramente quella di [MENTION=2604]Trumpusconi[/MENTION]...è corretta e tutto sommato equilibrata. Probabilmente ci stiamo mettendo troppo _pathos_. E in effetti gli Honda/Ocampos almeno numericamente andavano sostituiti. 
Detto ciò è anche comprensibile un minimo di smarrimento (almeno un'oretta) quando attendi da tempo le visite di Conti e/o Biglia...già pregusti Calhanoglu...e vengono prenotate per Borini. Comunque nessun dramma...spero solo che sia conscio del suo ruolo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> *1 Milione per il prestito e 5 Milioni di obbligo di riscatto legato alla posizione del Milan in campionato*
> 
> 1 riserva con esperienza internazionale a meno di 1 milione meglio di Borini trovatemela.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti è così: riempie un buco in panca e consente di investire risorse altrove. Operazione che purtroppo capiranno in pochi, ma tant'è


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> La tua analisi...come sicuramente quella di [MENTION=2604]Trumpusconi[/MENTION]...è corretta e tutto sommato equilibrata. Probabilmente ci stiamo mettendo troppo _pathos_. E in effetti gli Honda/Ocampos almeno numericamente andavano sostituiti.
> Detto ciò è anche comprensibile un minimo di smarrimento (almeno un'oretta) quando attendi da tempo le visite di Conti e/o Biglia...già pregusti Calhanoglu...e vengono prenotate per Borini. Comunque nessun dramma...spero solo che sia conscio del suo ruolo.



Attendi fiducioso fratello rossonero: sarò più che lieto di analizzare anche Conti Biglia e Calhanoglu


----------



## Robix (28 Giugno 2017)

ma secondo voi dovevamo prendere qualcuno a 10/15 mln cosi non completavamo la rosa titolare ?
cosa c'è di male nel prendere borini, per prendere il posto di honda e ocampos. io veramente non vi comprendo


----------



## Tell93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se il mercato va come deve andare, al milan giocherebbe anche meno.
> 
> Sicuramente verrano presi almeno 2 esterni (tipo Forsberg) se suso resta, se parte anche tre.
> Lui sarà l'ultima ruota del carro sia sugli esterni, sia tra le punte (oltre a silva arriva qualcun altro e ancora ci sono da cedere bacca e lapadula)



Non so se giocherebbe così poco... considerando che comunque abbiamo tantissime partite quest anno anche se probabilmente si sarà l'ultima ruota del carro mi auguro.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2017)

Non capisco chi dice che bisogna prendere titolari ora. Non so che linee di mercato vogliate che Fassone e Mirabelli possano fare senza CL ma forse dimenticate che siamo al 28 Giugno, a calciomercato ancora ufficialmente non iniziato e abbiamo preso:

Musacchio, DC titolare
Rodriguez, TS titolare
Kessie, CC titolare
A. Silva, ATT, titolare
Borini, ES, ATT riserva

Trattative in linea d'arrivo:
Conti, TD, titolare.
Cahlanoglu, TQR, ES, titolare

Trattative aperte:
Biglia, CC, titolare

Ricordo che attualmente escludendo i paracarri siamo *SENZA riserve* a meno che voi non vogliate fare il turno over con Niang, Bacca, Lapadula, Sosa, Vangioni, Gomez.

Abbiamo preso 4 titolari.

Voi direte "eh ma non ci sono top player!"

Io rispondo, nemmeno su FM i top player vengono in una squadra senza CL.

J. Rodriguez 75 M
Belotti 100 M
Morata 95 M
Aubumeyang 70 M

alcuni addirittura volevano Modric.

Ragazzi, non vi rendete conto che gli ultimi tre anni di gestione di Galliani hanno svuotato le casse del Milan a commissioni per i procuratori?

Questi hanno coperto le perdite, speso più di un miliardo per prendere il Milan, hanno messo sul piatto 150 M di Euro per il calciomercato con una squadra da RIFONDARE con solo i preliminari di EL come appeal e volete i top player? Spendavamo il 90% del Budget per la megapunta e poi avevamo ancora Vangioni e De Sciglio come Terzini sinistri, Sosa riserva di Kucka. Certo.

Io sto con la società, stanno facendo un gran bel lavoro!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

perché non mettete un video di YT? per essere eticamente corretti pure con Borini 
cmq io temo + lo sgarbo che avere un tribunaro in rosa... con lotito con si sa mai 

ecco perché spero si siano messi d'accordo (piccola mia speranza) 
sugli attaccanti si sono dimenticati Jose Mauri della situazione.. 
pero il number 1 in assoluto x me sarà sempre Bacca !
difficile batterlo nella graduatoria del peggior attaccante del Milan.. praticamente solo una sedia c può riuscire XD


----------



## MasterGorgo (28 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho gli stranguglioni nel leggere di gente che piuttosto che Borini vorrebbe tenere Lapadula o Niang. Devo aver visto partite del Flamengo o del Foggia, negli ultimi due anni. O la mia tv ha qualche difetto. Forse sono gli acidi che ho preso 30 anni fa, con effetto postdatato.
> Peggio di Niang e Lapadula io ricordo solo Andreas Andersson e Cornacchini, con la maglia del Milan!



Andersson se la giocava con questi....


----------



## Roger84 (28 Giugno 2017)

Per quella cifra è come se non lo avessimo pagato e abbiamo un panchinaro che sta buono e all'occorrenza ci ricopre tutti i ruoli dell'attacco! Non possiamo prendere tutti Calhanoglu!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Giugno 2017)

Non è una prima punta, in attacco può ricoprire praticamente tutti i ruoli. Avendo perso Honda, Deulofeu e Ocampos era necessario numericamente e non si può pensare di spendere 30 milioni anche per tutte le riserve, bisogna essere realisti.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi dice che bisogna prendere titolari ora. Non so che linee di mercato vogliate che Fassone e Mirabelli possano fare senza CL ma forse dimenticate che siamo al 28 Giugno, a calciomercato ancora ufficialmente non iniziato e abbiamo preso:
> 
> Musacchio, DC titolare
> Rodriguez, TS titolare
> ...



90 minuti di applausi 
Non condivido assolutamente la scelta della società su Borini, ma non si può iniziare subito a criticare, lamentarsi o addirittura alludere a gestione in malafede.


----------



## Tell93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Dai ragazzi almeno Borini in campo da tutto... di sicuro da parte sua non vedremo un attegiamento simile a quello di Niang


----------



## de sica (28 Giugno 2017)

Si può avere qualunque tipo di opinione, ma se l'avesse preso il condor... apriti cielo! Lo prendono i nuovi: " Ehh ma è duttile".
Buco nell'acqua per me. Vediamo se arriviamo a due buchi con kalinic


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> perché non mettete un video di YT? per essere eticamente corretti pure con Borini
> cmq io temo + lo sgarbo che avere un tribunaro in rosa... con lotito con si sa mai
> 
> ecco perché spero si siano messi d'accordo (piccola mia speranza)
> ...



AHAHAHAH ho cercato per postartelo ma non trovo nulla più nuovo del 2014 ahahahaha


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Giugno 2017)

6 milioni per un panchinaro mi va anche bene.

Un attaccante di spicco se va via Bacca arriva

Piuttosto leggo che abbiamo battutto la concorrenza della Lazio, non vorrei ripercussioni sul caso Biglia.

Non mi piace questa storia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si può avere qualunque tipo di opinione, ma se l'avesse preso il condor... apriti cielo! Lo prendono i nuovi: " Ehh ma è duttile".
> Buco nell'acqua per me. Vediamo se arriviamo a due buchi con kalinic



Si ma col condor sarebbe stato la punta di diamante...dai su


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> perché non mettete un video di YT? per essere eticamente corretti pure con Borini
> cmq io temo + lo sgarbo che avere un tribunaro in rosa... con lotito con si sa mai
> 
> ecco perché spero si siano messi d'accordo (piccola mia speranza)
> ...








INSANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=50]AndrasWave[/MENTION] rispetta le opinioni altrui e non generalizzare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi dice che bisogna prendere titolari ora. Non so che linee di mercato vogliate che Fassone e Mirabelli possano fare senza CL ma forse dimenticate che siamo al 28 Giugno, a calciomercato ancora ufficialmente non iniziato e abbiamo preso:
> 
> Musacchio, DC titolare
> Rodriguez, TS titolare
> ...



Bravissimo!

Una volta chiusi i titolari con Biglia Conti Calhanoglu/forsberg + il top player degli ultimi giorni, bisognerà prendere TANTE riserve perchè è pieno di cessi da mandare via.


----------



## Robix (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si può avere qualunque tipo di opinione, ma se l'avesse preso il condor... apriti cielo! Lo prendono i nuovi: " Ehh ma è duttile".
> Buco nell'acqua per me. Vediamo se arriviamo a due buchi con kalinic



no ma dovevano prendere papu gomez 20 sacchi minimo e in attacco belotti a 70 

alla fine i soldi sono infiniti, li portano dalla cina bho ma perchè comprano borini


----------



## Tell93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma col condor sarebbe stato la punta di diamante...dai su



Ce lo avrebbe presentato come l'Ibra di turno...


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si può avere qualunque tipo di opinione, ma se l'avesse preso il condor... apriti cielo! Lo prendono i nuovi: " Ehh ma è duttile".
> Buco nell'acqua per me. Vediamo se arriviamo a due buchi con kalinic



Ma infatti è così.

Posto che le opinioni espresse sono sacre, bisogna essere obiettivi. Purtroppo ultimamente l'obiettività non esiste più, bisogna ritrovarla. Come Borja Valero: quando lo accostavano a noi era il nuovo Iniesta, ora che è vicino alle melme è un pippone vecchio e strafinito. Questo forum si è sempre contraddistinto per obiettività. E raramente si è sbagliato coi giudici.

Vabbè, tornando on topic adesso mi auguro che arrivino i colpi veri. Altrimenti, AD OGGI, diventa davvero complicatissimo sviluppare il merchandising. Quali e quante maglie vuoi vendere?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ognuno può avere la sua sacrosanta opinione sul giocatore ma qui sembra che scoppi la terza guerra mondiale ad ogni acquisto non condiviso. "Che schifo, morale a pezzi, vergogna, se l'avesse preso Galliani, ecc.." a me pare puro isterismo che sicuramente abbassa e di moltissimo il livello del forum. Mia opinione personale e me ne assumo la responsabilità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAH ho cercato per postartelo ma non trovo nulla più nuovo del 2014 ahahahaha



un motivo: 2 anni 7 goal e 3 assist 
che cosa fai il video a fare? XD


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2017)

Che Borini sia un cesso credo lo pensiamo tutti, io credo verrà girato alla lazio nell'affare Biglia, ad ogni modo giudicherò tutto a mercato concluso. Resto convinto sia una contropartita


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Premetto che non mi piace ma non capisco cosa vi aspettavate, come terza riserva in attacco ci può anche stare mica possiamo comprare a volta 40 milioni e poi metterlo in panca dai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> un motivo: 2 anni 7 goal e 3 assist
> che cosa fai il video a fare? XD



Incredible skills!!! Ho trovato pure un Favalli's tribute...


----------



## Milancholy (28 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma non era meglio tenere Lapadula in panchina?
> Per la prima volta dico: male Massimiliano, molto male.



Borini è una (discutibile) alternativa per gli esterni. Lapadula un mediocre centravanti. Nessuna incongruenza.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è così.
> 
> Posto che le opinioni espresse sono sacre, bisogna essere obiettivi. Purtroppo ultimamente l'obiettività non esiste più, bisogna ritrovarla. Come Borja Valero: quando lo accostavano a noi era il nuovo Iniesta, ora che è vicino alle melme è un pippone vecchio e strafinito. Questo forum si è sempre contraddistinto per obiettività. E raramente si è sbagliato coi giudici.
> 
> Vabbè, tornando on topic adesso mi auguro che arrivino i colpi veri. Altrimenti, AD OGGI, diventa davvero complicatissimo sviluppare il merchandising. Quali e quante maglie vuoi vendere?



Ok l'obbiettività però bisogna dire che Fassone e Mirabelli hanno giusto un "pochino" più di credito rispetto a Galliani eh...


----------



## neversayconte (28 Giugno 2017)

Può stupire, se non stupisce finirà in panca. 
6 milioni è poco, cmq me lo ricordo un bel cagnaccio alla Roma tanto pressing. 
speriamo prenda il posto di niang. 


Ora pensare al centrocampo per cortesia. voglio dimenticarmi di questa operazione di mercato e pensare alle altre.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Borini è una (discutibile) alternativa per gli esterni. Lapadula un mediocre centravanti. Nessuna incongruenza.



Beh ma Borini può anche fare la punta, gioca in ogni ruolo.
E mi auguro sia stato preso per questo, per avere uno duttile in panchina che entra in campo e si sbatte


----------



## de sica (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è così.
> 
> Posto che le opinioni espresse sono sacre, bisogna essere obiettivi. Purtroppo ultimamente l'obiettività non esiste più, bisogna ritrovarla. Come Borja Valero: quando lo accostavano a noi era il nuovo Iniesta, ora che è vicino alle melme è un pippone vecchio e strafinito. Questo forum si è sempre contraddistinto per obiettività. E raramente si è sbagliato coi giudici.
> 
> Vabbè, tornando on topic adesso mi auguro che arrivino i colpi veri. Altrimenti, AD OGGI, diventa davvero complicatissimo sviluppare il merchandising. Quali e quante maglie vuoi vendere?



Io aggiungerei anche che AD OGGI, diventa complicato anche arrivare in Champions League, obiettivo minimo di questa stagione.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si può avere qualunque tipo di opinione, ma se l'avesse preso il condor... apriti cielo! Lo prendono i nuovi: " Ehh ma è duttile".
> Buco nell'acqua per me. Vediamo se arriviamo a due buchi con kalinic



Curiosità: tu chi avresti preso, considerando che ci servono pure delle riserve e numericamente mancano dei pezzi? Avresti preferito non prendere nessuno? Per un milione di euro non è un dramma e NON PUO' essere un problema.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è così.
> 
> Posto che le opinioni espresse sono sacre, bisogna essere obiettivi. Purtroppo ultimamente l'obiettività non esiste più, bisogna ritrovarla. Come Borja Valero: quando lo accostavano a noi era il nuovo Iniesta, ora che è vicino alle melme è un pippone vecchio e strafinito. Questo forum si è sempre contraddistinto per obiettività. E raramente si è sbagliato coi giudici.
> 
> Vabbè, tornando on topic adesso mi auguro che arrivino i colpi veri. Altrimenti, AD OGGI, diventa davvero complicatissimo sviluppare il merchandising. Quali e quante maglie vuoi vendere?



La differenza secondo me è che con Galliani venivano spacciati come acquisti di primo livello. Compravi Lapadula? Ultimo grande acquisto di Berlusconi, capocannoniere della B, il milan tornerà ad avere un grande numero 9. Sosa? Miglior giocatore del campionato turco, a centrocampo ci basta lui. 
E quindi tutti gli acquisti di secondo piano diventavano punte di diamante. Qui nessuno sta osannando Borini. Sappiamo tutti che non può essere il centravanti titolare. Però in una campagna acquisti come questa, è un acquisto di contorno che ci può stare. Si paga poco e ha la sua utilità. Se fosse stato preso come centravanti titolare il discorso sarebbe stato diverso, ma sicuramente lo prendiamo come riserva, quindi non bisogna deprimersi troppo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Ora che abbiamo Borini Kalinic non sembra più tanto scarso 
Lo hanno fatto apposta per farci piacere il croato. Ahahah
Io ho sostenuto che Kalinic può andar bene, ma a patto che ci siano esterni o centrocampisti offensivi di assoluto livello, e al momento non ne abbiamo. Borini fa veramente pensa, di sicuro lo ha chiesto Montella... confido che arrivi Belotti a prezzi accettabili o altri giocatori forti davanti perché così siamo messi malaccio visto l'obbligo della Champions. Aspettiamo e vediamo, ma soprattutto speriamo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

ma prendere una contropartita e meglio su una questione di bilancio.. 
del comprarselo direttamente ?? Ho solo questa curiosità


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io aggiungerei anche che AD OGGI, diventa complicato anche arrivare in Champions League, obiettivo minimo di questa stagione.



Con Biglia e magari Fostberg, ce la giochiamo alla grande per il quarto posto......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2017)

Qualche commento così in effetti scappa di frequente, ma è normale nei forum di calcio.. capita anche nei topic dei calciatori dove uno è un fenomeno e nella partita successiva diventa un brocco.
Però secondo me non deve valere nemmeno il contrario per cui ogni acquisto della nuova società deve per forza essere lodato o giustificato.. e io ultimamente avverto anche questo trend oltre a quello da te citato.

La società per ora sta operando bene, e la cosa che mi entusiasma di più è che si stia facendo mercato a giugno prima del ritiro... però se capita un acquisto come questo, che a me fa davvero schifo , non si può non nascondere la propria delusione.
Che poi mancano due mesi alla fine del mercato e l'attacco sarà rinforzato con acquisti più di spessore non è in discussione, anzi a questo punto diventa un obbligo.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

Piuttosto di Borini come riserva faccio giocare uno della primavera!! Borini è un acquisto senza senso indipendentemente dal fatto riserva o no!! Qui il duo Fassone Mirabelli mi è caduto molto in basso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ok l'obbiettività però bisogna dire che Fassone e Mirabelli hanno giusto un "pochino" più di credito rispetto a Galliani eh...



Basta guardare che bella squadra stanno allestendo...e comunque il discorso Borini-contopartita non è una follia o ipotesi fantasiosa...potrebbe proprio starci, chissà!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si può avere qualunque tipo di opinione, ma se l'avesse preso il condor... apriti cielo! Lo prendono i nuovi: " Ehh ma è duttile".
> Buco nell'acqua per me. Vediamo se arriviamo a due buchi con kalinic



forse hai dimenticato gli acquisti gallianeschi, giusto per rinfrescare la memoria: galliani quando prendeva de jong (ricordiamo che de jong era uno spacca gambe) lo presentava come regista e in tv andava dicendo: "con de jong siamo da scudetto". Ora a me borini non piace però dietro il suo acquisto c'è una logica, sia dal punto di vista finanziario sia dal punto di vista tecnico/tattico, quindi il paragone con gli acquisti di galliani è completamento errato


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è così.
> 
> Posto che le opinioni espresse sono sacre, bisogna essere obiettivi. Purtroppo ultimamente l'obiettività non esiste più, bisogna ritrovarla. Come Borja Valero: quando lo accostavano a noi era il nuovo Iniesta, ora che è vicino alle melme è un pippone vecchio e strafinito. Questo forum si è sempre contraddistinto per obiettività. E raramente si è sbagliato coi giudici.
> 
> Vabbè, tornando on topic adesso mi auguro che arrivino i colpi veri. Altrimenti, AD OGGI, diventa davvero complicatissimo sviluppare il merchandising. Quali e quante maglie vuoi vendere?



Infatti questo proprio non capisco, sembra che ora si debba far passare tutto per buono. In passato mi è capitato di leggere pure lodi per le pippe che prendeva il Condor del tipo "Eh ma Ocampos è pur sempre meglio di tizio e di caio, promette bene", quando era chiaro dall'inizio che sarebbe stato un bidone. Il tifo che offusca l'obiettività proprio non lo capisco. Borini viene a fare la riserva ed è duttile? Di riserve duttili meglio di lui ce ne stanno a iosa, è normale pescare fra le riserve dell'ultima del campionato inglese? Sì, se sei il Pescara o l'Avellino.


----------



## RickyB83 (28 Giugno 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Buon panchinaro, in quell'ottica ci stà perfettamente.



Probabilmente montella ha inciso perchè lo vede come comprimario per il suo modulo e modo di giocare.. a me non fa impazzire ma magari è meglio di lapadula in quest'ottica..


----------



## JohnShepard (28 Giugno 2017)

Allo stato attuale abbiamo 2 soli esterni Suso, Bonaventura (Niang per fortuna è in partenza) con il secondo che potrebbe essere impiegato a centrocampo, quindi una riserva Dio mio serve! Ripeto: RISERVA! Non capisco i drammi...
Tutto questo sempre che non venga girato alla Lazio per Biglia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> forse hai dimenticato gli acquisti gallianeschi, giusto per rinfrescare la memoria: galliani quando prendeva de jong (ricordiamo che de jong era uno spacca gambe) lo presentava come regista e in tv andava dicendo: "con de jong siamo da scudetto". Ora a me borini non piace però dietro il suo acquisto c'è una logica, sia dal punto di vista finanziario sia dal punto di vista tecnico/tattico, quindi il paragone con gli acquisti di galliani è completamento errato



Con De Jong abbiamo fatto l'acquisto più importante della serie A....ricordo bene questa dichiarazione! Meditate gente, meditate


----------



## de sica (28 Giugno 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Curiosità: tu chi avresti preso, considerando che ci servono pure delle riserve e numericamente mancano dei pezzi? Avresti preferito non prendere nessuno? Per un milione di euro non è un dramma e NON PUO' essere un problema.



Punti su un giovane o del vivaio o qualche sorpresa della serie A passata. Almeno hai il beneficio del dubbio. Qui invece sappiamo già che questo è un giocatore abbastanza mediocre che non porta ne assist ne gol. Non sapevo che gli attaccanti si comprassero per le sponde e per i movimenti senza palla.. cioè ragazzi dai


----------



## Robix (28 Giugno 2017)

dovrebbero arrivare conti 20/25mln, hakan 20/25. un altro attaccante da 20/25mln e il regista sempre sui 15/20mln.... possono pure dilazionare ma non possono fare operazioni da 300/500 mln in una sessione


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Giugno 2017)

Che po c'è realmente da vedere se non sia soltanto una pedina di scambio per arrivare a qualcuno della Lazio, visto l'interesse biancoceleste per il nostro nuovo bomber


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è così.
> 
> Posto che le opinioni espresse sono sacre, bisogna essere obiettivi. Purtroppo ultimamente l'obiettività non esiste più, bisogna ritrovarla. Come Borja Valero: quando lo accostavano a noi era il nuovo Iniesta, ora che è vicino alle melme è un pippone vecchio e strafinito. Questo forum si è sempre contraddistinto per obiettività. E raramente si è sbagliato coi giudici.
> 
> Vabbè, tornando on topic adesso mi auguro che arrivino i colpi veri. Altrimenti, AD OGGI, diventa davvero complicatissimo sviluppare il merchandising. Quali e quante maglie vuoi vendere?



Il merchandising funziona quando sei presente nelle partite importanti, quarti o semi di Champions, costantemente, e vinci gli scudi nel tuo campionato. Il concetto "grande star=magliette vendute" è risibile, vale forse solo per Cristiano e Messi.
Quali sarebbero poi j grandi campioni che vorresti? Spara i nomi. Aubameyang che va in Cina? Belotti che non è cercato da NESSUNO? 
Stanno costruendo una squadra da ingresso Champions, con razionalità, dovendo fronteggiare l'improbo compito di cambiare 15 giocatori circa. Una roba mai vista nella storia della serie A. E invece di far loro i complimenti, continuiamo a chiedere 'sti fantomatici TOP. Ma chi sono questi top? Dove stanno i top? Fuori i nomi!


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale abbiamo 2 soli esterni Suso, Bonaventura (Niang per fortuna è in partenza) con il secondo che potrebbe essere impiegato a centrocampo, quindi una riserva Dio mio serve! Ripeto: RISERVA! Non capisco i drammi...
> Tutto questo sempre che non venga girato alla Lazio per Biglia



Io sono d'accordo, stiamo facendo un casino per niente. Se poi davvero andasse alla Lazio, sarebbe un capolavoro, ma è un'ipotesi fantasiosa secondo me.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*





Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> scusa.. ma questa del prezzo conta poco
> cioè Kucka era sempre titolare malgrado gli pochi spicci..
> 
> non dico che sarà titolare
> la tua motivazione non c'azzecca



Non so se ti sei accorto, ma abbiamo cambiato proprietà


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Con De Jong abbiamo fatto l'acquisto più importante della serie A....ricordo bene questa dichiarazione! Meditate gente, meditate



Basta alibi, adesso siamo da scudetto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale abbiamo 2 soli esterni Suso, Bonaventura (Niang per fortuna è in partenza) con il secondo che potrebbe essere impiegato a centrocampo, quindi una riserva Dio mio serve! Ripeto: RISERVA! Non capisco i drammi...
> Tutto questo sempre che non venga girato alla Lazio per Biglia



Io non ho ancora capito il modulo prefissato... 
se giochiamo con gli esterni ci mancano 2 giocatori (che devono giocare ! qnd degni) 
se giochiamo col trequartista ne bastano 2 e meno esterni direi che 2 + jack come alternativa bastano.. 
*questo per quando decideremo di cambiare modulo in certe partite.. (4-3-3) 
Ma dobbiamo prendere + attaccanti (4) se giochiamo a 2 punte.. lo stesso se ci mettiamo con 2 trequartisti...

Bho spero di capirne di + sulle intenzione sulla Rosa 
verso la metà del calciomercato..


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo, stiamo facendo un casino per niente. Se poi davvero andasse alla Lazio, sarebbe un capolavoro, ma è un'ipotesi fantasiosa secondo me.



Dovrebbe essere usato come contropartita, ma se restasse in rosa sarebbe un acquisto tremendo.


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2017)

Giusto una battuta...la genialata sarebbe acquistarlo a 6 e cederlo a Lotito a 8


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Basta alibi, adesso siamo da scudetto



Dio che crimine, per fortuna è tutto finito...


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

@Pitermilanista basta con questo atteggiamento. Qui su non è consentito. Rispetta le idee altrui, non generalizzare, e leggi il regolamento.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non so se ti sei accorto, ma abbiamo cambiato proprietà



cosa c'entra ?? gioco titolare in base allo stipendio e il costo speso ? 
allora Suso che ci faceva tra i titolari ? e cosa ci farà tra i 11 

il mio commento cmq stava nel dire che parla in campo.. non il listino prezzi..
poi logicamente spendi di + per i futuribili titolari.. non sto qua a dirlo (somma alta=+ forte)


----------



## RickyB83 (28 Giugno 2017)

magari potrebbe andare alla lazio.. comunque se si lavora con la testa alla formazione ideale e al modulo sono piu' contento che prendere il vecchio bollito famoso o sopravvalutato delle figurine panini per vendere 3 magliette in piu'.. suvvia..


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> @Pitermilanista basta con questo atteggiamento. Qui su non è consentito. Rispetta le idee altrui, non generalizzare, e leggi il regolamento.



Ti ho solo chiesto di fare i nomi dei top che venderebbero magliette, visto che quella era stata la tua considerazione. Sono semplicemente curioso.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Giugno 2017)

Stagione strafinita il 28 giugno


----------



## JohnShepard (28 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora capito il modulo prefissato...
> se giochiamo con gli esterni ci mancano 2 giocatori (che devono giocare ! qnd degni)
> se giochiamo col trequartista ne bastano 2 e meno esterni direi che 2 + jack come alternativa bastano..
> *questo per quando decideremo di cambiare modulo in certe partite.. (4-3-3)
> ...



Il modulo sarà il 4-3-3. Avremo 4 esterni e 2 massimo 3 prime punte


----------



## de sica (28 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ti ho solo chiesto di fare i nomi dei top che venderebbero magliette, visto che quella era stata la tua considerazione. Sono semplicemente curioso.



Hai mai letto i messaggi dei tifosi su belotti? Solo con lui vendi 200.000 maglie


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stagione strafinita il 28 giugno



Ma in che senso?


----------



## Sangueblu75 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sicuramente Borini non è un nome che accende la fantasia di noi tifosi e su questo non ci piove..non so se sia stato preso per restare in rosa oppure da utilizzare come pedina di scambio per altre trattative ( Biglia? visto che la Lazio era sul giocatore in questi giorni ),credo peò che non si debba dimenticare che Il buon Mirabelli ha lavorato per un anno al Sunderland e quindi immagino conosca bene le doti tecniche e morali del giocatore..magari è solo una sua personale scommessa..ed ora come ora abbiamo il dovere di fidarci di lui..per criticare abbiamo tutto il tempo..io dico di aspettare a giudicare...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*





Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra ?? gioco titolare in base allo stipendio e il costo speso ?
> allora Suso che ci faceva tra i titolari ? e cosa ci farà tra i 11
> 
> il mio commento cmq stava nel dire che parla in campo.. non il listino prezzi..
> poi logicamente spendi di + per i futuribili titolari.. non sto qua a dirlo (somma alta=+ forte)



Non hai capito cosa intendo. La nuova dirigenza ha tirato fuori 100 milioni a fine giugno, addirittura stiamo spendendo 40 milioni per i terzini (cosa mai vista), è *ovvio* che Borini, per quanto non mi piaccia, viene preso per fare il jolly offensivo schierabile ovunque e non il titolare. Ti ricordo che stiamo chiudendo anche per Calhanoglu e abbiamo trattato Keita per un anno.


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Hai mai letto i messaggi dei tifosi su belotti? Solo con lui vendi 200.000 maglie



Ne dubito, ma ammesso sia così, il problema è che il vantaggio in "merchandising" (teorico) che ricaveresti, sarebbe reso ininfluente dal fatto di doverlo pagare 70 milioni, ovvero almeno il doppio del suo reale valore tecnico.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Il modulo sarà il 4-3-3. Avremo 4 esterni e 2 massimo 3 prime punte



Non so... non ne sono certo.. 
poi e ora ti prendere 4 attaccanti come tutti.. 
una volta erano cinque come numero adatto per affrontare la stagione.
Io non voglio + vedere attaccanti esterni adattati a punte, perché non ci sono alternative in quel ruolo..
(ecco perché terrei Lapadula come panchinaro) 

e si la sfiga può portare a 3 punte out con squalifiche e infortuni.. e mo che facciamo ?? 
Suso come punta ? no grazie


----------



## Symon (28 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> E' questo il problema, già non abbiamo riserve di qualità...ne vogliamo aggiungere pure altre?
> 
> Un Borini ci starebbe bene come ultima punta, a patto che la prima riserva sia un giocatore di qualità non troppo inferiore ai titolari.



Credo che se Bacca e Lapa vadano via, Borini è la quarta o quinta, dopo Silva e Kalinic. Poi ovviamente dipende molto dal modulo se è come l'anno scorso bastano queste 3 punte, e Borini è l'ultima scelta, se il modulo è 4-2-3-1, Borini può giocare anche nei 3 dietro e diventerebbe la riserva di altri. Imho ci stà, non'è così sega...


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stagione strafinita il 28 giugno



Eh?


----------



## de sica (28 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, ma ammesso sia così, il problema è che il vantaggio in "merchandising" (teorico) che ricaveresti, sarebbe reso ininfluente dal fatto di doverlo pagare 70 milioni, ovvero almeno il doppio del suo reale valore tecnico.



Basta fare il calcolo del costo del completo per almeno 200.000 tifosi, e ti sei ripagato almeno la metà dell'operazione.
In Cina poi è l'anno del Gallo, e questo aspetto non va sottovalutato. Poi vabbè, arrivasse James, penso si venderebbero almeno 500.000 magliette con la Diez


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stagione strafinita il 28 giugno



ti dev'essere sfuggita questa --->


----------



## Mic (28 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Come riserva ci può stare, visto che dobbiamo cambiare 8 titolari e mezza panchina.
> 
> Detto questo, vorrei risponere a chi qui sostiene che "Niang e Lapadula sono meglio , tanto valeva tenerli". Allora, io guardo calcio e tifo Milan dal 1983, e immodestamente credo di capirne. L'anno scorso ho (purtroppo) guardato 38 partite del Milan. Ebbene, posso dire con totale sicurezza che raramente, molto raramente, ho visto due pippe della fatta di Niang e Lapadula vestire la casacca rossonera, in 34 anni.
> Borini è meglio? Non lo so, ma peggio di quei due è totalmente inpossibile!



Mmm, questo fa ABBA schifo.
Comunque se l'attacco dovesse essere André, kalinic, borini in Champions non vai


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non hai capito cosa intendo. La nuova dirigenza ha tirato fuori 100 milioni a fine giugno, addirittura stiamo spendendo 40 milioni per i terzini (cosa mai vista), è *ovvio* che Borini, per quanto non mi piaccia, viene preso per fare il jolly offensivo schierabile ovunque e non il titolare. Ti ricordo che stiamo chiudendo anche per Calhanoglu e abbiamo trattato Keita per un anno.



Intendo che non lo devi dare per scontato.. tutto qui 
visto che nel calcio e già successo di ritrovarsi delle sorprese impensabili durante la stagione.. 

poi il concetto soldi=titolarità non è granché piuttosto soldi=talento.. 
non è tanto scontato che la spesa porti al talento.. vedi il pescatore.. 
a noi e pure capitato spicci=Kaka tanto x farti un esempio 

puntualizzavo solo il concetto.. come detto lo so che Borini viene per :
- essere una riserva che gioca in + zone del campo 
- come contropartita per Biglia 
una delle 2.. se diventa titolare chapeau (improbabile)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Mmm, questo fa ABBA schifo.
> Comunque se l'attacco dovesse essere André, kalinic, borini in Champions non vai



Mi presti la tua sfera di cristallo??


----------



## damon979 (28 Giugno 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda Borini prende il posto di Ocampos, quindi riserva dell'ala sinistra titolare, e in più sarà la terza punta dietro André e X. In quest'ottica ci può stare tranquillamente e non capisco lo psicodramma onestamente. Poi vabbè, se in questo ruolo si preferisce un primavera o il papu a 20 milioni è un altro discorso.


----------



## JohnShepard (28 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non so... non ne sono certo..
> poi e ora ti prendere 4 attaccanti come tutti..
> una volta erano cinque come numero adatto per affrontare la stagione.
> Io non voglio + vedere attaccanti esterni adattati a punte, perché non ci sono alternative in quel ruolo..
> ...



Se giochi quasi tutte le partite con una sola prima punta non ha senso tenerne tre in panchina, poi se dovessimo giocare a due punte il discorso ovviamente cambia, ma dubito che Montella cambi modulo o se lo farà sarà in favore di un 4-2-3-1, non ce lo vedo che schiera due punte


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi presti la tua sfera di cristallo??



No beh ha ragione eh...dovrà arrivare PER FORZA almeno un altro giocatore (anzi due) di livello


----------



## ralf (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Borini nooooo, tra l'altro se non sbaglio fu proprio Mirabelli a portarlo al Sunderland.


----------



## neoxes (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Basta fare il calcolo del costo del completo per almeno 200.000 tifosi, e ti sei ripagato almeno la metà dell'operazione.
> In Cina poi è l'anno del Gallo, e questo aspetto non va sottovalutato. Poi vabbè, arrivasse James, penso si venderebbero almeno 500.000 magliette con la Diez



Vediamo.
Un completo gara sta sui 100€, 200.000 tifosi (tutti che si comprano la maglia originale? ottimista...), sono 20M di ricavi.
Il margine del Milan sui completi quanto sarà? Del 20%? Incasseremmo circa 4M. Manco lo stipendio di Belotti ci paghi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Se giochi quasi tutte le partite con una sola prima punta non ha senso tenerne tre in panchina, poi se dovessimo giocare a due punte il discorso ovviamente cambia, ma dubito che Montella cambi modulo o se lo farà sarà in favore di un 4-2-3-1, non ce lo vedo che schiera due punte



pero quest'anno giocavamo a 1 punta e li ci sono finiti Ocampos  e Delofeu 
qnd non ne sono tanto convinto.. anche perché quest'anno ci sono* più partite *
e si.. mi riferivo anche alla possibilità di giocare con 2 punte


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> No beh ha ragione eh...dovrà arrivare PER FORZA almeno un altro giocatore (anzi due) di livello



E chi lo dice che ha ragione scusa? Dipenderà dal gioco della squadra..roma e napoli son li con mertens e dzeko eh..


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E chi lo dice che ha ragione scusa? Dipenderà dal gioco della squadra..roma e napoli son li con mertens e dzeko eh..



Mertens e Dzeko sono totalmente di un altro livello rispetto a Borini


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Mertens e Dzeko sono totalmente di un altro livello rispetto a Borini



Ma noi abbiamo Silva e a quanto pare arriverà Kalinic!!! Ma che discorsi sono!? Chi parla di quel cesso di Borini...lo sappiamo tutti che non è forte, un tappabuchi ma nulla più

(l'altro utente parlava del parco attaccanti mica del solo borini)


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



ma perchè il ragazzo col coltello tra i denti?? perchè??? questo è il tipico giocatore che starebbe a stento nelle rotazioni di squadre di medio bassa classifica e farebbe fatica ad imporsi come titolare anche lì.. e noi ce lo cucchiamo?!?! mha!!! molto male..anche perchè lì davanti di medioman ne abbiamo a bizzeffe.. togli uno (lapa a questo punto suppongo) per prenderne un altro?! che senso ha?!


----------



## de sica (28 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Vediamo.
> Un completo gara sta sui 100€, 200.000 tifosi (tutti che si comprano la maglia originale? ottimista...), sono 20M di ricavi.
> Il margine del Milan sui completi quanto sarà? Del 20%? Incasseremmo circa 4M. Manco lo stipendio di Belotti ci paghi.



Per prima cosa, se vendo oltre 200.000 maglie di belotti, ad Adidas fai solo un favore e in divenire è solo un vantaggio visto che poi ti alzerebbero la quota pattuita nel contratto. I soldi ti rientrano comunque, altrimenti il Real e il Manchester sono fessi, ma non mi sembra dato che prendono 100 milioni all'anno da Adidas. Secondo, sullo stipendio hai scritto una mezza boiata dato che il gallo non prenderebbe mai 4 milioni a stagione da noi.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (28 Giugno 2017)

Per chi ancora non lo abbia capito BORINI sarà una RISERVA....svegliaaaaaa


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



non è nemmeno un buon panchinaro!
eeeh ma l'attaccante piccoletto...
Lapadula defeca in testa a Borini. I gol che ha fatto Borini nelgi ultimi 3 anni, Lapadula li ha fatti in mezza stagione da NON titolare.

Acquisto secondo me vergognoso.
Servono anche i panchinari giusti... e Borini non lo è affatto!

Sono impazziti o cosa?


----------



## neoxes (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per prima cosa, se vendo oltre 200.000 maglie di belotti, ad Adidas fai solo un favore e in divenire è solo un vantaggio visto che poi ti alzerebbero la quota pattuita nel contratto. I soldi ti rientrano comunque, altrimenti il Real e il Manchester sono fessi, ma non mi sembra dato che prendono 100 milioni all'anno da Adidas. Secondo, sullo stipendio hai scritto una mezza boiata dato che il gallo non prenderebbe mai 4 milioni a stagione da noi.



La stessa Adidas che voleva ricontrattare con noi perché non facciamo le coppe? Dai su, non è Belotti che sposta le quote di merchandising. Esistono due giocatori al mondo in grado di farlo e sono irraggiungibili, CRonaldo e Messi.
Adoro Belotti, ma non credo che riusciremmo a farci chissà quanti soldi con le magliette. Poi magari viene, diventa capocanniere e trascina l'Italia ai prossimi mondiali (magara...), ma ad oggi è un giovane di belle speranze iper-pompato dal suo presidente e da quella clausola scellerata.
Per quanto riguarda lo stipendio ho dei dubbi e rilancio, sono pronto ad offrirti una birra se, qualora venisse, prendesse meno dei 4M che ho citato.


----------



## damon979 (28 Giugno 2017)

A tutti quelli che stanno ferocemente criticando questo acquisto faccio una domanda: ma se arriva calhanoglou titolare a sinistra e la sua riserva è Borini, vi fa proprio così schifo sto mercato?


----------



## King of the North (28 Giugno 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Questo è un acquisto Gallianesco non solo per il nome osceno(uno che fa due gol nel Sunderland può essere da Milan?) ma anche perchè ci si concentra sempre sulle punte e non si interviene con forza nel reparto che più ne ha bisogno, che è il centrocampo.Spero in un cambio di marcia altrimenti così non va.



Stranamente sei pessimista ma vabbè...per te i cinesi non esistevano.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2017)

damon979 ha scritto:


> A tutti quelli che stanno ferocemente criticando questo acquisto faccio una domanda: ma se arriva calhanoglou titolare a sinistra e la sua riserva è Borini, vi fa proprio così schifo sto mercato?



considerando che stiamo prendendo anche Kalinic?
considerando che si va verso un reparto composto con Suso,Silva,Kalinic,Calhanoglu e Borini?
Sì... fa veramente schifo...


----------



## King of the North (28 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semplicemente una vergogna..
> 
> E non tiratemi fuori la storia della panchina. Ci servono TITOLARI prima di tutto..
> 
> ...



Perché non si dovrebbe tirare fuori la storia della panchina? Così, giusto per capire meglio il tuo punto di vista. Intendi dire che la panchina non sia importante? O temi davvero che Borini sia stato preso per fare il titolare?
Anche io sono d'accordo che abbiamo bisogno di titolari ma hai per caso letto un comunicato in cui si affermava che il mercato dei titolari fosse chiuso?
Il mercato non è ancora iniziato!
Mirabelli ha accelerato altrimenti aveva capito che la Lazio lo avrebbe preso ed evidentemente Borini è considerato una buona riserva.
Non vedo cosa ci sia di così preoccupante per gridare alla vergogna.
Voglio dire.....siamo l'unica squadra che sta facendo mercato e comunque c'è sempre un motivo per lamentarsi.....


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2017)

Borini non gioca punta non so ormai da quanto tempo. Farà il jolly, oltretutto era vicinissimo alla lazio, questo è uno sgarbo vero e proprio. E se conosco un minimo Mirabelli, c'è qualcosa sotto.


----------



## damon979 (28 Giugno 2017)

Boh forse non saremmo da scudetto ma non è quello il nostro obbiettivo d'altronde, per me con gli acquisti fatti finora più Conti, Hakan, Biglia/Krichowiak possiamo tranquillamente arrivare nei primi quattro


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non è nemmeno un buon panchinaro!
> eeeh ma l'attaccante piccoletto...
> Lapadula defeca in testa a Borini. I gol che ha fatto Borini nelgi ultimi 3 anni, Lapadula li ha fatti in mezza stagione da NON titolare.
> 
> ...



concordo...non è buono neanche per la coppa italia e in nessun tipo di rotazione in una squadra che si chiama MILAN!!! acquisto no-sense..che poi dico no, ma perchè se avevano sti sei milioni da buttare non li aggiungevano ai 13/15 che avevano offerto per biglia, facevano contento lotirchio, e ci portavamo a casa nell'immediato il più utile acquisto della storia recente... quello no, si aspetta non so cosa...


----------



## alcyppa (28 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> considerando che stiamo prendendo anche Kalinic?
> considerando che si va verso un reparto composto con Suso,Silva,Kalinic,Calhanoglu e Borini?
> Sì... fa veramente schifo...



*.*


Ultimamente si stanno palesando operazioni di mercato a mio vedere insensate.
Onestamente inizio a preoccuparmi.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> *.*
> 
> 
> Ultimamente si stanno palesando operazioni di mercato a mio vedere insensate.
> Onestamente inizio a preoccuparmi.



Quoto.. evidentemente tutti questi soldi non ci sono!!


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Giugno 2017)

Borini è scarso quindi non serve ne in panchina ne in campo.
Se uno è scarso non serve.


----------



## Love (28 Giugno 2017)

a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo...abbiamo bisogno di 6/8 giocatori d'attacco...non tutti devono essere fenomeni...questo corre tanto si da da fare...alla fine è in prestito per 1 mln quindi non mi preoccuperei più di tanto...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Quoto.. evidentemente tutti questi soldi non ci sono!!



A me pare abbiano speso e stiano per spendere ancora un sacco...poi magari abbiamo una versione differente per tanto o poco...comunque sono opinioni.
25 pagine per un panchinaro eh...


----------



## Superpippo80 (28 Giugno 2017)

A me come panchinaro non fa né caldo né freddo, non è più scarso di Lapadula. Non è che come riserva mi aspettassi Aguero.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me pare abbiano speso e stiano per spendere ancora un sacco...poi magari abbiamo una versione differente per tanto o poco...comunque sono opinioni.
> 25 pagine per un panchinaro eh...


Per il livello italiano stiamo spendendo tanto (da valutare comunque quello che farà l'Inter), per il mercato europeo siamo assolutamente nella norma; i grandi club almeno 150 milioni li spendono ogni anno e noi dobbiamo approfittarne adesso che non abbiamo vincoli con il fpf!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Sportmediaset dice che il sostituto di bacca non sarà kalinic...un mister x


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Giugno 2017)

Se ci fosse ancora Galliani troverei una spiegazione logica, con Fassone non ci riesco.

A questo punto spero ci siano motivazioni extra calcistiche.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Quoto.. evidentemente tutti questi soldi non ci sono!!



Con i soldi spesi per Borini abbiamo speso circa 100-105 milioni (se vuoi togli i 20 di kessie da pagare nei prossimi anni). Stiamo per spenderne altri 50 per Conti e Calhanoglu. Siamo la squadra che ha speso di più in Europa, mancano due mesi alla fine del calciomercato (che non è ancora iniziato ufficialmente), però i soldi non ci sono.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Giugno 2017)

Lo voleva la Lazio

L'abbiamo preso noi
*
Contropartita per Biglia o Keita più soldi*

Lo spero


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2017)

ok, anche a me Borini non piace. Ma qua vedo troppa negatività sinceramente. Aspettate a giudicare, il mercato non è chiuso. Non dimentichiamo che oggi come esterni in rosa abbiamo solo Jack, Suso e Niang (che è praticamente sicuro di partire), per cui almeno 2-3 ali vanno prese. Se poi arrivano anche Forsberg e il turco andrebbe benissimo, se invece Borini a Settembre risulterà la prima alternativa allora avremo tutto il diritto di incazzarci


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset dice che il sostituto di bacca non sarà kalinic...un mister x



Se, con gli occhi cerulei e i capelli ricci, ma smettiamola


----------



## ignaxio (28 Giugno 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse ancora Galliani troverei una spiegazione logica, con Fassone non ci riesco.
> 
> A questo punto spero ci siano motivazioni extra calcistiche.



Ma siii lo aveva detto.. "Prenderemo due STOP player" no?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse ancora Galliani troverei una spiegazione logica, con Fassone non ci riesco.
> 
> A questo punto spero ci siano motivazioni extra calcistiche.



la spiegazione: è panchinaro che può ricoprire più ruoli e che è costato praticamente niente


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se, con gli occhi cerulei e i capelli ricci, ma smettiamola



ahahah gli occhi cerulei mi uccidono sempre


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Quoto.. evidentemente tutti questi soldi non ci sono!!



Infatti fino ad adesso hanno speso 5M in croce 
Aaaaah le vedove...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Dio Santo che degrado.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Giugno 2017)

Ci sta come riserva? Ma non scherziamo per favore. Questo nemmeno come riserva ci sta, ha una media gol da piangere.. se ci serve una riserva per fare numero ne trovi a bizzeffe ovunque.

In un Milan che vuole tornare competitivo non DEVE prendere questi giocatori. Va bene panchinari ma c'è un limite a tutto. 

Acquisto feticcio di Mirabelli questo.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci sta come riserva? Ma non scherziamo per favore. Questo nemmeno come riserva ci sta, ha una media gol da piangere.. se ci serve una riserva per fare numero ne trovi a bizzeffe ovunque.
> 
> In un Milan che vuole tornare competitivo non DEVE prendere questi giocatori. Va bene panchinari ma c'è un limite a tutto.
> 
> Acquisto feticcio di Mirabelli questo.



Sono d'accordo che Borini non sia degno di fare neanche la riserva al Milan, ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco sulla sua permanenza.
Su Borini c'erano l'Atalanta e la Lazio, guarda caso.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Giugno 2017)

Non capisco dove sia il problema con Borini. La squadra deve essere composta da 6 giocatori, volevate mica avere Cristiano Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, Messi, Suarez, Higuain, Benzema?

Normale che ci sia qualche gregario, deve essere cosi. Vi ricordo inoltre che nella Juventus di Conte uno dei giocatori fondamentali è stato Giaccherini di cui i tifosi pensavano le stesse cose.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sbaglio o non avete scritto ancora "Segna pocoooo! Ì gol chi li farà??????"
Ad oggi borini ci costa 1 mln.
Un milione, perdio, e garantisce ricambi.
Non dimenticatevi da dove veniamo..


----------



## mistergao (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Mah...è uno che l'anno scorso ha segnato due gol in una squadra che poi è retrocessa...mi sembra davvero un acquisto "alla Galliani". Speriamo faccia bene, ovviamente ha tutto il mio appoggio, ma non mi convince.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Giugno 2017)

Pagato quanto BONAVENTURA


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2017)

Bho non capisco perchè molti si scandalizzano. In un analisi che feci specificai chiaramente che oltre ai 7 titolari praticamente andavano comprati anche parecchi panchinari.

Ora non so la vostra definizione di panchinaro, ma Borini pagato 1 milioni di euro a bilancio è proprio la definizione perfetta.


----------



## Cizzu (28 Giugno 2017)

Indubbiamente serve a far numero là davanti. E' un ala e in quel ruolo ci serviva qualcuno. 
Lo abbiamo preso spendendo davvero due spicci. Non credo proprio che verrà girato all'Atalanta o alla Lazio. Questo è stato preso per far numero in attacco.

Mi auguro solo che non precluda l'arrivo di Çalhanoğlu o di Forsberg.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bho non capisco perchè molti si scandalizzano. In un analisi che feci specificai chiaramente che oltre ai 7 titolari praticamente andavano comprati anche parecchi panchinari.
> 
> Ora non so la vostra definizione di panchinaro, ma Borini pagato 1 milioni di euro a bilancio è proprio la definizione perfetta.



Cutrone, Di Molfetta, Crociata...c'era davvero bisogno ?


----------



## hiei87 (28 Giugno 2017)

Acquisto inutile e insensato. Il fatto che sia stato pagato poco e che venga a far la riserva non significa nulla. Ha una media gol da stopper. 7 gol in 50 partite negli ultimi 2 anni con il Sunderland. 
Davvero non c'era di meglio, neanche a parametro 0? Capirei soltanto se venisse usato come merce di scambio...


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cutrone, Di Molfetta, Crociata...c'era davvero bisogno ?



Sì, c'era bisogno.


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2017)

Se è un panchinaro ok, se viene per fare il titolare siamo melma.

[MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] No alle parole censurate!


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cutrone, Di Molfetta, Crociata...c'era davvero bisogno ?



Quando mi si fanno nomi della primavera potrei impazzire. Questi giocatori devono GIOCARE! non scaldare la panchina, devono fare esperienza in altri club. Tranne se hai un fenomeno in casa e allora lo trattieni sperando che ti esploda nel giro di un anno. Ma non è questo il caso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cutrone, Di Molfetta, Crociata...c'era davvero bisogno ?



parliamo di 1 milioni di euro, per un giocatore che cmq giocava nel Sunderland ed ha maturato una discreta esperienza in Premier. Stai veramente paragonando Crociata , Di Molfetta e Cutrone che a stento hanno messo piede in campo ? Praticamente è un rincalzo a gratis!

E' stato preso anche perchè è un jolly , può giocare sia a sinistra che a destra. Ricordo a tutti che bisognava cambiare praticamente tutti gli esterni tranne Suso.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pagato quanto BONAVENTURA


In prestito però.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sì, c'era bisogno.



.


Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pagato quanto BONAVENTURA



Paragonalo col prezzo di Gullit già che ci sei


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2017)

Ve la faccio ancora più semplice. Dobbiamo rifondare la rosa da zero, il che significa che dobbiamo cambiare un numero di giocatori immenso. Abbiamo acquistato 4 titolari e si parla di essere vicini a Calhanoglu , Biglia e Conti (altri tre titolari) e avremo speso senza vendere nemmeno un anima una cosa poco sotto i 150 milioni. Ora se si pretende che pure quelli che dovranno fare una manciata di presenze e pochissimi minuti quando serve (squalifiche, problemi fisici, riposo contro squadra bassa classifica, o subentro) debbano essere degni e fortissimi avete sbagliato sia società (dovete tifare Real Madrid) e sia non avete capito bene la situazione in cui siamo.

La società sta facendo un lavoro immenso, e ha preso con due spicci un panchinaro che può ricoprire molti ruoli all'occorrenza.

Poi oh se in panchina per sostituite Suso e Calhanoglu volte Isco e James vi ripeto tifate Real Madrid.


----------



## luigi61 (28 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ve la faccio ancora più semplice. Dobbiamo rifondare la rosa da zero, il che significa che dobbiamo cambiare un numero di giocatori immenso. Abbiamo acquistato 4 titolari e si parla di essere vicini a Calhanoglu , Biglia e Conti (altri tre titolari) e avremo speso senza vendere nemmeno un anima una cosa poco sotto i 150 milioni. Ora se si pretende che pure quelli che dovranno fare una manciata di presenze e pochissimi minuti quando serve (squalifiche, problemi fisici, riposo contro squadra bassa classifica, o subentro) debbano essere degni e fortissimi avete sbagliato sia società (dovete tifare Real Madrid) e sia non avete capito bene la situazione in cui siamo.
> 
> La società sta facendo un lavoro immenso, e ha preso con due spicci un panchinaro che può ricoprire molti ruoli all'occorrenza.
> 
> Poi oh se in panchina per sostituite Suso e Calhanoglu volte Isco e James vi ripeto tifate Real Madrid.


Se effettivamente si definiscono le trattative che hai citato , aggiungendo una punta in primis Belotti o alle brutte brutte Kalinic , sarei soddisfatto; in caso contrario comincerei ad avere qualche dubbio sul progetto perché senza i nomi di cui sopra vai veramente poco lontano; staremo a vedere


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Giocatore scarso pagato poco..sicuramente viene per dare il cambio a quelli che saranno gli attaccanti titolari, chiaro che Lapa e Bacca sono già impacchettati..

Però di certo non è uno che fa scaldare i cuori dei tifosi..anzi, un po' mette tristezza..


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2017)

sion ha scritto:


> Acquisto vergognoso. Se lo avesse preso Galliani a quest ora lo avreste messo in croce


Il problema è che Galliani lo avrebbe preso per fare il titolare.
A me Borini fa schifo ma come 3-4 attaccante chi volevate prendere Ibrahimovic?
La Juventus finalista di Champions chi aveva come 3-4 punta? Come dite? Un ragazzino di 17 anni senza un minimo di esperienza nel calcio che conta?
Finiamola con questi piagnistei dai..


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> parliamo di 1 milioni di euro, per un giocatore che cmq giocava nel Sunderland ed ha maturato una discreta esperienza in Premier. Stai veramente paragonando Crociata , Di Molfetta e Cutrone che a stento hanno messo piede in campo ? Praticamente è un rincalzo a gratis!
> 
> E' stato preso anche perchè è un jolly , può giocare sia a sinistra che a destra. Ricordo a tutti che bisognava cambiare praticamente tutti gli esterni tranne Suso.



Ok, però parliamo del Poli dell'attacco, giocherà 10 partite e la metà saranno le trsferte kazake di EL. Magari è anche più pronto, ma nel medio periodo nel triennio ti costa 6+2*3=12, insomma non è proprio zero.

Che so, si poteva riprendere Ocampos in prestito, tanto il valore quello è.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok, però *parliamo del Poli dell'attacco*, giocherà 10 partite e la metà saranno le trsferte kazake di EL. Magari è anche più pronto, ma nel medio periodo nel triennio ti costa 6+2*3=12, insomma non è proprio zero.
> 
> Che so, si poteva riprendere Ocampos in prestito, tanto il valore quello è.



Non esageriamo, non è così scarso. E' uno che non ti aggiunge nulla, ma non ti crea limite tecnico in campo. 

In pratica non ti costa nulla , parliamo di cifre che si ammortizzano come nulla e ha solo 26 anni, il prossimo anno (o tra due) volendo lo riscatti e lo rivendi senza farci minusvalenza.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Giugno 2017)

io comunque il Borini di 3-4 anni fa non me lo ricordo tecnicamente così scarso..


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Giugno 2017)

Borini è un giocatore non da milan, non serve a nulla.
Se deve fare panchina non serve perchè un panchinaro deve risultarti utile anche per 5 min a partita, se dev' essere una alternativa non serve perchè se si fa male un titolare e Borini deve diventare il tuo titolare per 10/15 partite in champions non ci vai con Borini.
Sta storia è buono per la panchina mi risulta assai stucchevole, una squadra che deve andare in champions deve avere almeno 15 giocatori tutti dello stesso livello, diversarmente l'obiettivo non è "andare in champions" ma diventa "se non si fa male nessuno, l'obiettivo è andare in champions".


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Giugno 2017)

E aggiungo che poi tutta sta fretta per prendere un giocatorino che non ti sposta nessun equilibrio, quando in rosa hai ancora Niang,Bacca e Lapadula........
se proprio il feticcio dovevi prenderlo aspettavi prima di toglierti quei 3.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Borini è un giocatore non da milan, non serve a nulla.
> Se deve fare panchina non serve perchè un panchinaro deve risultarti utile anche per 5 min a partita, se dev' essere una alternativa non serve perchè se si fa male un titolare e Borini deve diventare il tuo titolare per 10/15 partite in champions non ci vai con Borini.
> Sta storia è buono per la panchina mi risulta assai stucchevole, una squadra che deve andare in champions deve avere almeno 15 giocatori tutti dello stesso livello, diversarmente l'obiettivo non è "andare in champions" ma diventa "se non si fa male nessuno, l'obiettivo è andare in champions".



Tutto l'opposto di quello che hai detto


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Borini è un giocatore non da milan, non serve a nulla.
> Se deve fare panchina non serve perchè un panchinaro deve risultarti utile anche per 5 min a partita, se dev' essere una alternativa non serve perchè se si fa male un titolare e Borini deve diventare il tuo titolare per 10/15 partite in champions non ci vai con Borini.
> Sta storia è buono per la panchina mi risulta assai stucchevole, una squadra che deve andare in champions deve avere almeno 15 giocatori tutti dello stesso livello, diversarmente l'obiettivo non è "andare in champions" ma diventa "se non si fa male nessuno, l'obiettivo è andare in champions".



Ooooh esattamente quello che penso io!! Il "buono per la panchina" non ha nessun significato..


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tutto l'opposto di quello che hai detto


Criptico.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Giugno 2017)

Borini al massimo sostituisce Lapadula come riserva, dubito che in questa società ci sia la malafede di metterlo titolare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Borini al massimo sostituisce Lapadula come riserva, dubito che in questa società ci sia la malafede di metterlo titolare.



è davvero impossibile...comunque era da tanto che non vedevo tutto questo astio e livore per un panchinaro...non sarà un fenomeno ma si sbatte parecchio ed è duttile. Trovo tutto un po eccessivo, anche oltre i gusti personali. Crisi di nervi collettiva per questo qua...
Io aspetto la fine del mercato (che fino ad ora mi sta entusiasmando).


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Ooooh esattamente quello che penso io!! Il "buono per la panchina" non ha nessun significato..



Se non che è buono per la panchina


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Giugno 2017)

L'anno scorso avevamo un 11 accettabile, tant'è che fino a quando non si sono rotti Suso e Bonaventura eravamo in zona champions.
La differenza la fa proprio avere in panchina uno sborini o uno valido, se vuoi andare in champions 15/16 calciatori di pari livello devi averli, diversamente alla prima distorsione o squalifica vai in difficoltà, gente come Borini non serve ce ne hai già tanti in casa, e se ne regalano tanti negli ultimi giorni di mercato, senza obblighi di riscatto e robacce varie.


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi questa è palesemente una polpetta. Mirabelli è stato in affari con l'agente (se non sbaglio De Fanti portò Max al Sunderland). 

P.S.: per me la società sta lavorando bene finora ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se non che è buono per la panchina



Ma cosa vuol dire? Buono per la panchina vuol dire che deve essere se non dello stesso livello almeno non far rimpiangere i titolari!! Borini può metterci tutta la buona volontà del mondo, ma non è neanche lontanamente al livello di quelli si spera siano i titolari del Milan il prossimo anno!! Quindi se devo avere uno di livello di molto inferiore preferisco un primavera..


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Giugno 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questa è palesemente una polpetta. Mirabelli è stato in affari con l'agente (se non sbaglio De Fanti portò Max al Sunderland).
> 
> P.S.: per me la società sta lavorando bene finora ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno.



Bravissimo.......DeFanti porto Mirabilandia al sunderland, polpettona altro che buono per la panchina, questo è buono per lavare i vetri ai semafori, forse


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Ooooh esattamente quello che penso io!! Il "buono per la panchina" non ha nessun significato..



Ha senso quando trovare gente che accetta di fare la panchina diventa utopia..
Perché oggi pensi che se prendi anche uno come Schick accetti la panchina? Ricordo che lì'anno scorso storceva un po' il naso perfino lapadula che veniva dalla B..

Io poi commenterò a fine mercato, non conosciamo le strategie complessive del club, di certo stanno lavorando e non poco e su nomi non banali..

In ogni caso anche sta storia della champions certa va un po' contestualizzata, perché ok che stiamo spendendo, ma partiamo da un gap devastante con le prime 3 e colmarlo non è così certo in un anno..speriamo la Roma crolli (ci confido molto) ma temo anche i cuginastri..magari non quest'anno, ma appena gli sbloccano il FFP quelli possono spendere l'inimmaginabile..


----------



## neoxes (28 Giugno 2017)

Buono per la panchina significa che è scarso ma si sbatte. E magari ti fa una partita buona delle 13 in cui gioca 5 minuti l'una per un totale di 380', chessò, magari con una squadra scarsa tipo il Bologna. E magari quella partita la vinci, invece di pareggiarla. E magari con quei 2 punti in più, che hai portato a casa ANCHE per merito suo, finisci il EL invece che al mare.

Così, per fare un esempio completamente scollegato dalla realtà, irrealizzabile, che non si è mai verificato prima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso *avevamo un 11 accettabile*, tant'è che fino a quando non si sono rotti Suso e Bonaventura eravamo in zona champions.
> La differenza la fa proprio avere in panchina uno sborini o uno valido, se vuoi andare in champions 15/16 calciatori di pari livello devi averli, diversamente alla prima distorsione o squalifica vai in difficoltà, gente come Borini non serve ce ne hai già tanti in casa, e se ne regalano tanti negli ultimi giorni di mercato, senza obblighi di riscatto e robacce varie.



Bravo tu che hai capito quale era l'11 dell'anno scorso...io proprio no..

In realtà abbiamo fatto un girone d'andata oltre le nostre possibilità per una serie di fattori, tra cui anche, va detto, un po' di fortuna..

l'11 di cui parli tu aveva in campo roba tipo Paletta, Abate, De sciglio , Kuko e Baccalà (oltre a Locatelli lanciato per esigenze di infortunio al capitone)..

Io credo che nel complesso si sta lavorando bene per completare la rosa titolare e avere delle riserve pronte e presentabili..Borini non credo che se va in campo col crotone di turno sfiguri..


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bravo tu che hai capito quale era l'11 dell'anno scorso...io proprio no..
> 
> In realtà abbiamo fatto un girone d'andata oltre le nostre possibilità per una serie di fattori, tra cui anche, va detto, un po' di fortuna..
> 
> ...



Si, Donnaruma,Abate,Paletta,Romagnoli,Desciglio,Kucka,Locatelli,Bonaventura,Suso,Bacca,Niang.

L'unico cambio era Bonaventura alto senza niang e Pasalic mezzala sx.

12 Giocatori.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Ooooh esattamente quello che penso io!! Il "buono per la panchina" non ha nessun significato..


In realtà ha significato SE uno è DAVVERO buono per la panchina.
Ad esempio un Politano, un Lapadula... sono buoni per la panchina.
Ma Borini no. Borini, da subentrato o per sostituire il titolare influenzato o rotto, è completamente inutile. E' un giocatore che non dà nulla.
Spesso le partite le risolvi con i cambi. Se metti Borini che cavolo vuoi risolvere? NOn è un giocatore esplosivo... non ha caratteristiche capaci di completare l'attacco attuale, o di dare qualcosa non in più, ma quantomeno di DIVERSO.
E vogliamo parlare del turnover? C'è Milan-Samp di domenica e di giovedì hai una trasferta in Romania... ti serve fare turnover. Guardi la panchina e vedi Borini: a quel punto lo dite "Buono per la panchina?". 
Io no onestamente....!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire? Buono per la panchina vuol dire che deve essere se non dello stesso livello almeno non far rimpiangere i titolari!! Borini può metterci tutta la buona volontà del mondo, ma non è neanche lontanamente al livello di quelli si spera siano i titolari del Milan il prossimo anno!! Quindi se devo avere uno di livello di molto inferiore preferisco un primavera..



No!
Un panchinaro può essere anche solo numerico ma serve 

E se vuoi fare un grande 11 i panchinari li prendi low cost, specie se giocano 10 partite all'anno


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Giugno 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Borini è un giocatore non da milan, non serve a nulla.
> Se deve fare panchina non serve perchè un panchinaro deve risultarti utile anche per 5 min a partita, se dev' essere una alternativa non serve perchè se si fa male un titolare e Borini deve diventare il tuo titolare per 10/15 partite in champions non ci vai con Borini.
> Sta storia è buono per la panchina mi risulta assai stucchevole, una squadra che deve andare in champions deve avere almeno 15 giocatori tutti dello stesso livello, diversarmente l'obiettivo non è "andare in champions" ma diventa "se non si fa male nessuno, l'obiettivo è andare in champions".



completamente d'accordo, nient'altro da aggiungere. il vero problema di questo nuovo corso per me sta all'origine ed è l'allenatore, che ha l'attitudine del mediocre, al di là di chi consiglia e dove mette il becco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bravo tu che hai capito quale era l'11 dell'anno scorso...io proprio no..
> 
> In realtà abbiamo fatto un girone d'andata oltre le nostre possibilità per una serie di fattori, tra cui anche, va detto, un po' di fortuna..
> 
> ...



per giocare contro la spal borini è inutile serve come minimo james


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

Ma che vi sbattete a fare? 

Suso-Silva-Calhanoglu
X-Kalinic-Borini

Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per giocare contro la spal borini è inutile serve come minimo james


Scherzi? Come fai a scardinare la difesa di Semplici senza James? Poi ci vuole Belotti per segnare al temibile Benevento di Baroni o al tremendo Crotone di Nicola.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2017)

@Ragnet_7 rispetta le idee altrui e non generalizzare. Non lo ripetiamo più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Come fai a scardinare la difesa di Semplici senza James? Poi ci vuole Belotti per segnare al temibile Benevento di Baroni o al tremendo Crotone di Nicola.



Ridiamo e scherziamo, poi l'anno scorso abbiamo perso in casa con l'empoli, pareggiato a Pescara e Crotone..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In realtà ha significato SE uno è DAVVERO buono per la panchina.
> Ad esempio un Politano, un Lapadula... sono buoni per la panchina.
> Ma Borini no. Borini, da subentrato o per sostituire il titolare influenzato o rotto, è completamente inutile. E' un giocatore che non dà nulla.
> Spesso le partite le risolvi con i cambi. Se metti Borini che cavolo vuoi risolvere? NOn è un giocatore esplosivo... non ha caratteristiche capaci di completare l'attacco attuale, o di dare qualcosa non in più, ma quantomeno di DIVERSO.
> ...



per politano il sassuolo ti chiede una 15ina di mil, e torniamo sempre sol solito punto: i soldi sono limitati se spendi tanto per i titolari bisogna accontentarsi dei borini in panchina. Vorrà dire che ci metteremo "a preghiere", nella speranza che ai titolari non venga manco una cacarella


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 31 pagine di thread di pura isteria ingiustificata.



Concordo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ridiamo e scherziamo, poi l'anno scorso abbiamo perso in casa con l'empoli, pareggiato a Pescara e Crotone..



si ma li il problema erano i titolari


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Si, Donnaruma,Abate,Paletta,Romagnoli,Desciglio,Kucka,Locatelli,Bonaventura,Suso,Bacca,Niang.
> 
> L'unico cambio era Bonaventura alto senza niang e Pasalic mezzala sx.
> 
> 12 Giocatori.



E quello ti pare un 11 da 3° 4° posto scusa?..

Ma dai..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per politano il sassuolo ti chiede una 15ina di mil, e torniamo sempre sol solito punto: i soldi sono limitati se spendi tanto per i titolari bisogna accontentarsi dei borini in panchina. Vorrà dire che ci metteremo "a preghiere", nella speranza che ai titolari non venga manco una cacarella


Il turnover non sarà mai totale; quindi, nella peggiore delle ipotesi vedi un Suso-Kalinic-Borini in campo, contro la Sampdoria, che so, perché con la Juve, il Napoli e quelle forti di EL giocherà Calhanoglu, chiaramente. 
Eh no, ma ee scndalosohh!! Borin1ohh!!11


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ridiamo e scherziamo, poi l'anno scorso abbiamo perso in casa con l'empoli, pareggiato a Pescara e Crotone..



è un discorso complessivo di rosa..stai certo che se hai terzini veri, centrocampisti funzionali e forti e attaccanti che fanno quello che il tecnico chiede le vinci quelle partite lì..


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per giocare contro la spal borini è inutile serve come minimo james



This.

Molti dimenticano che anche in EL fino agli ottavi è raro che becchi squadre di livello considerevole..


----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2017)

L'apologia di Borini-come-riserva...
boh, io come riserva a 'sto punto mi tenevo Honda o Ocampos, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Giugno 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questa è palesemente una polpetta. Mirabelli è stato in affari con l'agente (se non sbaglio De Fanti portò Max al Sunderland).
> 
> P.S.: per me la società sta lavorando bene finora ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno.



this!!! eccolo qua..eh vabbè pazienza cose che capitano


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il turnover non sarà mai totale; quindi, nella peggiore delle ipotesi vedi un Suso-Kalinic-Borini in campo, contro la Sampdoria, che so, perché con la Juve, il Napoli e quelle forti di EL giocherà Calhanoglu, chiaramente.
> Eh no, ma ee scndalosohh!! Borin1ohh!!11



poi dipende anche dalla stagione, a napoli callejon ha disputato tutte le partite al max e il povero giaccherini ha visto il campo col binocolo , quindi in conclusione tutto questo isterismo per borini lo trovo ingiustificato


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E quello ti pare un 11 da 3° 4° posto scusa?..
> 
> Ma dai..



Mi sembra un 11 che vince le partite da vincere, quello del ritorno nemmeno quelle.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Come fai a scardinare la difesa di Semplici senza James? Poi ci vuole Belotti per segnare al temibile Benevento di Baroni o al tremendo Crotone di Nicola.



beh allora possiamo restare con Bacca.

Ma che ragionamento è scusa?
Stimo molto le tue opinioni, ma questa mi sembra assurda a dir poco...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> This.
> 
> Molti dimenticano che anche in EL fino agli ottavi è raro che becchi squadre di livello considerevole..



Io mi ricordo pure una squadra italiana con una rosa migliore della nostra 
che non ha passato neppure il girone 

non iniziamo a sottovalutare EL 
anche perché noi non l'abbiamo mai vinta.. e ci siamo capitati negli anni storti


----------



## nybreath (28 Giugno 2017)

un giocatore che a 6 milioni non cambia molto nè in bene nè in meglio, per un periodo non è stato neanche male, non saprei cosa può fare adesso. 
mi chiedo se però questo non complichi ulterioremente le cose per Biglia, visto che la lazio sembrava forte sul giocatore.

il mio problema è che questi giocatori possono pure venire, ma io ancora non vedo i centrocampisti che ci servono.


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Giugno 2017)

Ridiamo e scherziamo poi quando avremo Borini che con la spal non supera il Laurini di turno, tutti che danno di matto....
le isterie meglio ora che non è ufficiale che a maggio prossimo, quando il buon Fabio comparirà nelle vostre fantaliste come primo degli epurati, ma non troverai nessuno disposto a pagargli nemmeno mezzo ingaggio.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per politano il sassuolo ti chiede una 15ina di mil, e torniamo sempre sol solito punto: i soldi sono limitati se spendi tanto per i titolari bisogna accontentarsi dei borini in panchina. Vorrà dire che ci metteremo "a preghiere", nella speranza che ai titolari non venga manco una cacarella



ti tieni Lapadula allora.
A me non va che Borini prenda il posto di Lapadula. 
Abbiamo ragazzi in primavera ben più forti di Borini.

Ma vabbé... ma ormai siamo arrivati al punto di chiamare "isteria" il fatto di criticare un acquisto.

Scusatemi tutti. Fassone è un Dio e Mirabelli lo amo così tanto che me lo scoperei.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh allora possiamo restare con Bacca.
> 
> Ma che ragionamento è scusa?
> Stimo molto le tue opinioni, ma questa mi sembra assurda a dir poco...


Ripper, Borini può giocare almeno contro la metà delle squadre della serie A; può giocare contro Benevento, Spal, Verona, Crotone, Cagliari, Genoa, ma pure Sassuolo, Sampdoria o Udinese. 
Dai, qua bisogna spendere pure per la panchina, ma mai come stavolta bisognerà lavorare low cost, perché il condor ha lasciato le macerie, cioè una squadra da rifondare quasi ventidue ventiduesimi.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Come fai a scardinare la difesa di Semplici senza James? Poi ci vuole Belotti per segnare al temibile Benevento di Baroni o al tremendo Crotone di Nicola.



L'anno prossimo saremo una squadra quasi completamente nuova e dovremo trovare molti automatismi.

Inoltre le giornate no in cui la squadra non gira capitano ed è proprio in quei frangenti che ti serve il giocatore di 2-3 categorie superiore, quello che da solo può farti vincere una partita.

Ed iniziare a perducchiare punti qua e la è quello che può rovinare una stagione.



Inoltre a me questi discorsi non piacciono, non voglio più vincere 1-0, 2-1 e robette così contro queste squadre.
Io voglio DIVORARLE, così che sappiano che quando arriviamo noi c'è da avere la tremarella alle gambe, altro che cercare di fare la partita della vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Come fai a scardinare la difesa di Semplici senza James? Poi ci vuole Belotti per segnare al temibile Benevento di Baroni o al tremendo Crotone di Nicola.



Non sarei così sicuro che Borini riesca a scardinare le difese qui citate..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> poi dipende anche dalla stagione, a napoli callejon ha disputato tutte le partite al max e il povero giaccherini ha visto il campo col binocolo , quindi in conclusione tutto questo isterismo per borini lo trovo ingiustificato



va bhe il vice callejon si spara.. xkè non ne salta una ne x infortunio ne per un ricambio/riposo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sarei così sciuro che Borini riesca a scardinarle..


Ma mica le deve scardinare lui.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=2700]Jackdvmilan[/MENTION] non te lo ripetiamo più. Rispetta le idee altrui. E' l'ultimissimo avvertimento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ti tieni Lapadula allora.
> A me non va che Borini prenda il posto di Lapadula.
> Abbiamo ragazzi in primavera ben più forti di Borini.
> 
> ...



Il posto di Lapadula l'ha preso Silva, questo sostituisce Honda 

Quanto ha giocato Honda?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ti tieni Lapadula allora.
> A me non va che Borini prenda il posto di Lapadula.
> Abbiamo ragazzi in primavera ben più forti di Borini.
> 
> ...



isteria è rivolto a chi parla di acquisti gallianeschi, di polpette, di soldi finiti, di tifosi illusi perche i top players non arrivano. A me borini non piace, come non piace a te, ma alla fine se dovesse arrivare come panchinaro a quel prezzo lo accetterò senza troppe lamentele.
Per quanto riguarda la questione ti tieni lapadula dipende anche dal volere del giocare, se al giocatore è stato proposto un ruolo da panchinaro e non avesse accettato?


----------



## neoxes (28 Giugno 2017)

Comunque sto facendo l'elenco di tutti quelli che stanno schifando Borini. Fosse mai che segna un gol, se vi vedo esultare vi tiro una bacchettata sulle dita.


----------



## Julian4674 (28 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Comunque sto facendo l'elenco di tutti quelli che stanno schifando Borini. Fosse mai che segna un gol, se vi vedo esultare vi tiro una bacchettata sulle dita.



io borini lo schifo, ma meno di lapadula e poi magari ci facciamo pure una plusvalenza. Tanto giocherà solo in coppa italia quindi va bene così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Comunque sto facendo l'elenco di tutti quelli che stanno schifando Borini. Fosse mai che segna un gol, se vi vedo esultare vi tiro una bacchettata sulle dita.



Ci mancherebbe altro che un milanista non debba esultare a un gol del Milan... ho esultato anche ai gol di Balotelli che penso sia il giocatore che più ho odiato nella mia vita.

Semplicemente si discute di mercato in un forum e se un acquisto non piace o, come in questo caso, addirittura fa schifo, non vedo perchè non si possa dire.
Il tifo è un'altra cosa.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> isteria è rivolto a chi parla di acquisti gallianeschi, di polpette, di soldi finiti, di tifosi illusi perche i top players non arrivano. A me borini non piace, come non piace a te, ma alla fine se dovesse arrivare come panchinaro a quel prezzo lo accetterò senza troppe lamentele.
> Per quanto riguarda la questione ti tieni lapadula dipende anche dal volere del giocare, se al giocatore è stato proposto un ruolo da panchinaro e non avesse accettato?


Beh penso sia abbastanza evidente che questo è un acquisto alla Galliani e molto probabilmente è una polpetta di Mirabelli!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Comunque sto facendo l'elenco di tutti quelli che stanno schifando Borini. Fosse mai che segna un gol, se vi vedo esultare vi tiro una bacchettata sulle dita.



Hahahahaha ma che c'entra 
io lo schifo da 2 anni ma quando faceva goal Bacca esultavo.. 
goal o non goal continua a farmi pietà..

p.s. questo x il Colombiano.. 
su borini unica mia preoccupazione sta con i rapporti con Lotito 
non me ne frega se farà la tribuna nel Milan.. me ne faro una ragione 
come vedere Baccala titolare


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Giugno 2017)

acquisto non commentabile, mercato assolutamente ridicolo, serve un cc fortissimo che faccia fuori montolivo una volta per tutte


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ripper, Borini può giocare almeno contro la metà delle squadre della serie A; può giocare contro Benevento, Spal, Verona, Crotone, Cagliari, Genoa, ma pure Sassuolo, Sampdoria o Udinese.
> Dai, qua bisogna spendere pure per la panchina, ma mai come stavolta bisognerà lavorare low cost, perché il condor ha lasciato le macerie, cioè una squadra da rifondare quasi ventidue ventiduesimi.


.
e guarda caso le squadre citate sono quelle che ogni anno ci fanno perdere vagonate di punti


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> acquisto non commentabile, mercato assolutamente ridicolo, serve un cc fortissimo che faccia fuori montolivo una volta per tutte



Come mai dici mercato assolutamente ridicolo?


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Giugno 2017)

ma secondo voi, Borini puo essere girato in qualche altra squadra per un altro giocatore?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> .
> e guarda caso le squadre citate sono quelle che ogni anno ci fanno perdere vagonate di punti



qui straQuoto 
mi auguro che perdiamo il vizio di buttare via punti con le piccole..
anche perché sono numericamente superiori alle Big del campionato 

poi va bene gli acquisti Borini ma nn + di 2-3 
il resto deve rendere molto in campo.. c'è EL quest'anno !
competizione sleale xkè si gioca il Giovedì e se da giocare il Sabato se ne sbattono in Lega 
quindi una bella rosa degna per entrambe le competizioni... se no facciamo la fine del Sassuolo


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

Su premium riportano un irrigidimento di Lotito che non gradisce questa beffa.. Ora, visto già le difficoltà per arrivare a Biglia, era davvero necessario prenderlo compromettendo ancora di più la trattativa? Bah, davvero mi sembra un autogol clamoroso questo, se ci fosse ancora Galliani punterei sulla malafede, qua rimango spiazzato!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi, Borini puo essere girato in qualche altra squadra per un altro giocatore?



spero per Biglia 
anche una sorta di accordo tra i 2 (lotito mirabelli) per far risparmiare il bilancio della Lazio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Su premium riportano un irrigidimento di Lotito che non gradisce questa beffa.. Ora, visto già le difficoltà per arrivare a Biglia, era davvero necessario prenderlo compromettendo ancora di più la trattativa? Bah, davvero mi sembra un autogol clamoroso questo, se ci fosse ancora Galliani punterei sulla malafede, qua rimango spiazzato!!



era questo che temevo... se non erano d'accordo e la tanto citata "beffa"
domanda: vale la pena lo sgarbo=Borini sei poi perdiamo Biglia ?? 
la considereresti ancora una buona mossa di mercato ?

io solo se lo diamo come contropartita per Biglia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> era questo che temevo... se non erano d'accordo e la tanto citata "beffa"
> domanda: vale la pena lo sgarbo=Borini sei poi perdiamo Biglia ??
> la considereresti ancora una buona mossa di mercato ?
> 
> io solo se lo diamo come contropartita per Biglia



In questo caso no...ma non era comunque una gran mossa! Una mossa "accettabile" dal mio punto di vista...non da nulla e non toglie nulla


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Come mai dici mercato assolutamente ridicolo?



semplicemente la priorità di rifondare il cc è andata a donne di facili costumi, si continuano con esterni, attaccanti, mezze punte ibride e mai quei strac.... di cc


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Giugno 2017)

36 pagine per Borini, vedo che c'e' entusiasmo per questo acquisto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



.


----------



## kipstar (28 Giugno 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> 36 pagine per Borini, vedo che c'e' entusiasmo per questo acquisto



stavo notando la stessa cosa ..... allegria!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Acquisto non certo entusiasmante, ma presumo sia stato preso come riserva (alcuni parlano addirittura di contropartita alla Lazio, anche se non ne capisco il senso) quindi tutto sommato ci può stare, a patto che l'ingaggio sia appunto da riserva. E visto il curriculum è probabile che verrà impiegato come esterno, in attesa di sapere chi saranno i titolari.


----------



## James Watson (28 Giugno 2017)

Non mi strappo i capelli, è un giocatore che, fondamentalmente non conosco. Vedremo cosa farà in campo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh penso sia abbastanza evidente che questo è un acquisto alla Galliani e molto probabilmente è una polpetta di Mirabelli!!



si evidentissimo  gli acquisti alla galliani non avevano logica o meglio avevano una sola logica la polpetta, in questo caso l'acquisto borini ha logica sia dal punto di vista finanziario sia da un punto di vista tecnico/tattico, che poi il procuratore possa aver chiamato mirabelli per dirgli : "ah mirabè che può interessare un profilo alla borini?" può anche essere, ma arrivare a pensare che mirabelli abbia chiamato il procuratore col fine esclusivo di "magnarsi la polpetta" lo trovo eccessivo.


----------



## mrsmit (28 Giugno 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> stavo notando la stessa cosa ..... allegria!!!!



Più che allegria sembra ALLERGIA.......


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si evidentissimo  gli acquisti alla galliani non avevano logica o meglio avevano una sola logica la polpetta, in questo caso l'acquisto borini ha logica sia dal punto di vista finanziario sia da un punto di vista tecnico/tattico, che poi il procuratore possa aver chiamato mirabelli per dirgli : "ah mirabè che può interessare un profilo alla borini?" può anche essere, ma arrivare a pensare che mirabelli abbia chiamato il procuratore col fine esclusivo di "magnarsi la polpetta" lo trovo eccessivo.


Contenti voi... a me sembra che tutte le cose che fa la nuova dirigenza vadano bene a prescindere, mi fido anch'io, ma quando qualcosa non mi sta bene lo dico!! Che poi tutta questa bravura con cui lo apostrofate, Mirabelli la deve ancora dimostrare!!


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> semplicemente la priorità di rifondare il cc è andata a donne di facili costumi, si continuano con esterni, attaccanti, mezze punte ibride e mai quei strac.... di cc



volevo giusto ricordare che siamo al 28 giugno e che mancano esattamente 2 mesi pieni per la fine del calciomercato, che tra l'altro apre ufficialmente il 1 di Luglio. Chiedo scusa per il disturbo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si evidentissimo  gli acquisti alla galliani non avevano logica o meglio avevano una sola logica la polpetta, in questo caso l'acquisto borini ha logica sia dal punto di vista finanziario sia da un punto di vista tecnico/tattico, che poi il procuratore possa aver chiamato mirabelli per dirgli : "ah mirabè che può interessare un profilo alla borini?" può anche essere, ma arrivare a pensare che mirabelli abbia chiamato il procuratore col fine esclusivo di "magnarsi la polpetta" lo trovo eccessivo.


Ci ha avvelenati, ci ha letteralmente avvelenati il condor. Prima di liberarci delle scorie dell'ultimo maledetto decennio, anche soltanto mentalmente, ce ne vorrà. Qua si volevano Forseber e Calhanoglu come panchine di James...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Ridiamo e scherziamo poi quando avremo Borini che con la spal non supera il Laurini di turno, tutti che danno di matto....
> le isterie meglio ora che non è ufficiale che a maggio prossimo, quando il buon Fabio comparirà nelle vostre fantaliste come primo degli epurati, ma non troverai nessuno disposto a pagargli nemmeno mezzo ingaggio.



Può essere, come può essere che fa 6 golletti decisivi e ci fa fare 10 punti..

Diciamo che in un mercato come questo dove va rivoltata la rosa ci può essere qualche operazione meno geniale di altre..sinceramente se mi dovrò lamentare di qualcuno spero sarà di Borini e non di Kessie ecco..

Poi non so vedo tanti dare valore a lapadula..sarò io che ne capisco poco ma a me, a parte il rispetto per l'impegno sempre top, lapadula ha dato sempre il senso di un giocatore veramente da niente..uno che al Milan proprio non azzecca nulla..invece a volte pare sia una riserva di lusso..mah..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Contenti voi... a me sembra che tutte le cose che fa la nuova dirigenza vadano bene a prescindere, mi fido anch'io, ma quando qualcosa non mi sta bene lo dico!! Che poi tutta questa bravura con cui lo apostrofate, Mirabelli la deve ancora dimostrare!!



Si certo, esprimere un'opinione è legittimo e sacrosanto ma sentenziare affermando evidenze (che in realtà non sono evidenze) e su cose così pesanti non è un'opinione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> volevo giusto ricordare che siamo al 28 giugno e che mancano esattamente 2 mesi pieni per la fine del calciomercato, che tra l'altro apre ufficialmente il 1 di Luglio. Chiedo scusa per il disturbo.


Mercato fallimentare cit. soltanto per l'acquisto di Borini


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mercato fallimentare cit. soltanto per l'acquisto di Borini



Questo intendevo per "isteria"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci ha avvelenati, ci ha letteralmente avvelenati il condor. Prima di liberarci delle scorie dell'ultimo maledetto decennio, anche soltanto mentalmente, ce ne vorrà. Qua si volevano Forseber e Calhanoglu come panchine di James...



infatti, ma se manco la juve ha dei sostituti all'altezza dei titolari (lemina, rincon, sturaro per citare qualcuno) figuriamoci noi che partiamo da una situazione disastrata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> infatti, ma se manco la juve ha dei sostituti all'altezza dei titolari (*lemina, rincon, sturaro* per citare qualcuno) figuriamoci noi che partiamo da una situazione disastrata


Sottolineo ed evidenzio: Sturaro, Rincon e Lemina, ma qui si impazzisce per Borini.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sottolineo ed evidenzio: Sturaro,* Rincon* e Lemina, ma qui si impazzisce per Borini.



Al Genoa era il migliore dei cc 
poi se si prendente che giocano 2-3 partite in croce e facciano la partita della vita la vedo dura.. 
Rincon visto alla Juve non è il Rincon che si vedeva al Genoa.. ritmo partita è sacrosanto per un calciatore
stesso discorso di Lapadula.. vogliamo scommettere se va in una media 
tipo Atalanta va tranquillamente sopra i 15 e sembra un calciatore coi piedi migliori ?


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Giugno 2017)

Magari serve anche per il numero di giocatori cresciuti nel vivaio in Italia. Visto che tendenzialmente gli acquisti di giocatori stranieri la faranno da padrone.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> semplicemente la priorità di rifondare il cc è andata a donne di facili costumi, si continuano con esterni, attaccanti, mezze punte ibride e mai quei strac.... di cc



Il regista è fondamentale, concordo. Però siamo al 28 di giugno, il mercato chiude fra 2 mesi


----------



## vanbasten (28 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il quinto acquisto del Milan è Fabio Borini, con visite e firma nella giornata di domani.
> 
> *Sky conferma tutto: Borini è del Milan. Domani le visite mediche. Il prezzo dovrebbe essere 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche cm.com conferma.*



Non si sa ancora il costo del cartellino e l'ingaggio?


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Al Genoa era il migliore dei cc
> poi se si prendente che giocano 2-3 partite in croce e facciano la partita della vita la vedo dura..
> Rincon visto alla Juve non è il Rincon che si vedeva al Genoa.. ritmo partita è sacrosanto per un calciatore
> stesso discorso di Lapadula.. vogliamo scommettere se va in una media
> tipo Atalanta va tranquillamente sopra i 15 e sembra un calciatore coi piedi migliori ?



E comunque parliamo di Borini al posto di Lapadula, invece secondo me Borini sostituisce come ruolo Niang, non Lapadula. E sostituendo Niang, è un upgrade secondo me. Ricordiamoci che dobbiamo arrivare quarti non primi...


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora il costo del cartellino e l'ingaggio?



prestito con obbligo di riscatto pagando 1 subito e 5 l'anno prossimo. Questa è la pista più accreditata..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Giugno 2017)

Segno che Poli ci lascerà e ci serve un nuovo inutile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E comunque parliamo di Borini al posto di Lapadula, secondo me Borini sostituisce come ruolo Niang, non Lapadula. E sostituendo Niang, è un upgrade secondo me. Ricordiamoci che dobbiamo arrivare quarti non primi...



appppgreiddddd cccconfirmedddd


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Segno che Poli ci lascerà e ci serve un nuovo inutile



Tra l'altro leggevo che pure sto cesso lo vogliono gratis ed è per questo che non hanno ancora chiuso. Se va via anche lui gratis dopo Paletta, mi girano...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro leggevo che pure sto cesso lo vogliono gratis ed è per questo che non hanno ancora chiuso. Se va via anche lui gratis dopo Paletta, mi girano...



hanno degli ingaggi che sono da top top top per le squadre disposte ad accaparrarseli purtroppo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2017)

Operazione che non condivido minimamente


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2017)

ma anche per Borini ci sarà la diretta facebook?


----------



## hiei87 (28 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi, stiamo parlando di uno che la riserva la faceva al Sunderland. Se dobbiamo approvare il suo acquisto solo perchè "è costato poco e farà la riserva", dobbiamo rivalutare anni di acquisti gallianeschi.
Poi magari il titolare in quel ruolo sarà Neymar, ma metti che si fa male? Gioca Borini. Metti che stiamo perdendo e mancano 20 minuti? Deve entrare Borini a cambiare la partita...
Per me è un acquisto insensato.
Quei 2 o 3 mesi (non di più) buoni con la Roma risalgono a 5 anni fa. Un'era calcistica...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

#la10aborini !!!!


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> #la10aborini !!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


>



ahahahahah diventerà un# virale! Te lo dico io


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi, stiamo parlando di uno che la riserva la faceva al Sunderland*. Se dobbiamo approvare il suo acquisto solo perchè "è costato poco e farà la riserva", dobbiamo rivalutare anni di acquisti gallianeschi.
> Poi magari il titolare in quel ruolo sarà Neymar, ma metti che si fa male? Gioca Borini. Metti che stiamo perdendo e mancano 20 minuti? Deve entrare Borini a cambiare la partita...
> Per me è un acquisto insensato.
> Quei 2 o 3 mesi (non di più) buoni con la Roma risalgono a 5 anni fa. Un'era calcistica...


Nono, era un titolare. Ha saltato molte partite ma per infortunio.

Comunque ad oggi con Borini e Suso abbiamo due esterni di numero (Jack gioca a centrocampo e Niang parte), di sicuro con la doppia competizione ne dovranno arrivare altri due.


----------



## Dave (28 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=46]Dave[/MENTION] basta rispetta le opinioni


----------



## Maximo (28 Giugno 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Se giochi quasi tutte le partite con una sola prima punta non ha senso tenerne tre in panchina, poi se dovessimo giocare a due punte il discorso ovviamente cambia, ma dubito che Montella cambi modulo o se lo farà sarà in favore di un 4-2-3-1, non ce lo vedo che schiera due punte



Avremo 3 competizioni da affrontare e credo che dei rincalzi servano, in quesr'ottica un giocatore come Borini per me ci sta


----------



## Dave (28 Giugno 2017)

Dave ha scritto:


> [MENTION=46]Dave[/MENTION] basta rispetta le opinioni



Le rispetto, ma secondo me sono opinioni fondate sul fatto che non lo si conosce.

Borini è uno con le palle che ci serve, lo ripeto, molti si ricrederanno.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Giugno 2017)

È un acquisto " bruttino" ma tatticamente ricorda Belotti e kalinic, credo la società si sia tutelata nel caso in cui queste trattative non vadano a buon fine, a me comunque sinceramente quel tipo di attaccante non piace....spero ancora in Aubameyang


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Giugno 2017)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> È un acquisto " bruttino" ma tatticamente ricorda Belotti e kalinic, credo la società si sia tutelata nel caso in cui queste trattative non vadano a buon fine, a me comunque sinceramente quel tipo di attaccante non piace....spero ancora in Aubameyang



Aubameyang va in Cina a prendere 30 milioni all'anno


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Giugno 2017)

Borini avrà lo stesso ruolo di Giaccherini nell'anno dello scudetto della Juve, almeno spero


----------



## numero 3 (28 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> forse hai dimenticato gli acquisti gallianeschi, giusto per rinfrescare la memoria: galliani quando prendeva de jong (ricordiamo che de jong era uno spacca gambe) lo presentava come regista e in tv andava dicendo: "con de jong siamo da scudetto". Ora a me borini non piace però dietro il suo acquisto c'è una logica, sia dal punto di vista finanziario sia dal punto di vista tecnico/tattico, quindi il paragone con gli acquisti di galliani è completamento errato



De Jong de Jong de Jong...l'avevo dimenticato....che scarso e qui tanti lo volevano capitano forever


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2017)

Sta atterrando a Linate -.-


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Borini avrà lo stesso ruolo di Giaccherini nell'anno dello scudetto della Juve, almeno spero



Praticamente l hanno preso perché economicamente prenderà poco e può ricoprire più ruoli. Farà panchina senza problemi a 1 milione di costo ci sta .


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me invece ameremo Borini: classico giocatore che lotta per la maglia e che si sbatte per tutta la partita, come riserva è ottimo, ottima anche l'operazione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Giugno 2017)

Spero lo stipendio non superi il milione e mezzo. In panchina ci sta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece ameremo Borini: classico giocatore che lotta per la maglia e che si sbatte per tutta la partita, come riserva è ottimo, ottima anche l'operazione.



Si ma poi non costa nulla , 1 milione e 1,3 di stipendio


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma poi non costa nulla , 1 milione e 1,3 di stipendio



Appunto!


----------



## hiei87 (28 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Nono, era un titolare. Ha saltato molte partite ma per infortunio.
> 
> Comunque ad oggi con Borini e Suso abbiamo due esterni di numero (Jack gioca a centrocampo e Niang parte), di sicuro con la doppia competizione ne dovranno arrivare altri due.



Il problema è che, come abbiamo visto negli ultimi anni, con rose da 30 uomini, conta la qualità, non la quantità. Una riserva ci voleva, ma doveva anche essere un buon giocatore. 
Speriamo ci smentisca, ma il giocatore è quello. 26 anni, viene da 5 stagioni mediocri, ha avuto diversi problemi fisici....Non riesco veramente a immaginare come possa rivelarsi utile. 
Speriamo in bene...


----------



## Ambrole (28 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E comunque parliamo di Borini al posto di Lapadula, invece secondo me Borini sostituisce come ruolo Niang, non Lapadula. E sostituendo Niang, è un upgrade secondo me. Ricordiamoci che dobbiamo arrivare quarti non primi...


Borini un upgrade rispetto a niang?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Ma io veramente mi chiedo se ve lo ricordate niang e se vi ricordate chi ha trascinato il Milan fino a gennaio


----------

